# having problems with cod 2



## MATTB25 (Jul 18, 2006)

i have a emachines with a ati radeon xpress 200 graphics card and 512mb ddr sdram it is really laggy anybody have any suggections about how i can config my computer to run cod 2 with out the lag


----------



## Cybie1111 (Jul 18, 2006)

Have you tried running the game in DX-7 mode?


----------



## pt (Jul 18, 2006)

isn't that onboard graphics?


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Jul 18, 2006)

MATTB25 said:
			
		

> i have a emachines with a ati radeon xpress 200 graphics card and 512mb ddr sdram it is really laggy anybody have any suggections about how i can config my computer to run cod 2 with out the lag



I don't mean to be a jerk, but to run that game you really need a better graphics card and another 512mb of ram. If your interested in upgrading we definitly can help you out with the hardware needed & even installation/troubleshooting. If you do want to upgrade just give a budget and most likely someone here or myself will help you.


----------



## Cybie1111 (Jul 18, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> isn't that onboard graphics?



Yes, that is onboard graphics.


----------



## MATTB25 (Jul 19, 2006)

never heard of dx-7  


i'm interested in upgrading but trying to get the funds for it right now


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Jul 19, 2006)

DX-7 should be an option in COD2 video options.

As for the upgrading it sounds great, just let us know the budget and well do our best to fix you up.


----------



## MATTB25 (Jul 19, 2006)

well around 200 to 300 dollers does that sound reasonble i have looked at some grachics cards and i don't know what i'm looking at


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Jul 19, 2006)

alright well fantastic 200-300 Dollers is perfect to give your computer that extra boost it needs. 

First we need to find out what is in your system (Hardware wise) so we can see what will suit your needs best.

Their is a program called Everest Home Edition, great all in one program. 

Download Here

Once you open it go to the drop down labled "Report" then go to "quick report - all pages" then select "Plain text". This will generate an output of every piece of hardware in your system. Everything from available AGP/PCI/PCI-E slots, to the temp of your hard drive. Its a cool litte program. Then copy and paste it here.


----------



## MATTB25 (Jul 19, 2006)

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v2.20.405
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Report Type                                       Quick Report
    Computer                                          MATT
    Generator                                         Owner
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
    Date                                              2006-07-18
    Time                                              23:23


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 2
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computer Name                                     MATT
      User Name                                         Owner

    Motherboard:
      CPU Type                                          AMD Athlon 64, 2200 MHz (11 x 200) 3200+
      Motherboard Name                                  Unknown
      Motherboard Chipset                               ATI Radeon Xpress 200, AMD Hammer
      System Memory                                     384 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
      BIOS Type                                         Award (06/12/05)
      Communication Port                                Printer Port (LPT1)

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series  (128 MB)
      Video Adapter                                     MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series  (128 MB)
      3D Accelerator                                    ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480)
      Monitor                                           Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]  (357 50H 15904)

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller

    Storage:
      IDE Controller                                    ATI IDE Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      Disk Drive                                        ST3100011A  (93 GB, IDE)
      Disk Drive                                        Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
      Disk Drive                                        Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
      Disk Drive                                        Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
      Disk Drive                                        Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
      Optical Drive                                     HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GWA-4164B
      SMART Hard Disks Status                           OK

    Partitions:
      C: (NTFS)                                         91997 MB (71552 MB free)
      D: (FAT32)                                        3382 MB (1158 MB free)
      Total Size                                        93.1 GB (71.0 GB free)

    Input:
      Keyboard                                          Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
      Mouse                                             HID-compliant Wheel Mouse

    Network:
      Network Adapter                                   Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC  (205.237.150.237)
      Modem                                             SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP

    Peripherals:
      Printer                                           AGFA-AccuSet v52.3
      Printer                                           Lexmark 2300 Series
      Printer                                           LexmarkFax
      Printer                                           Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
      USB1 Controller                                   ATI SB400 - USB Controller
      USB1 Controller                                   ATI SB400 - USB Controller
      USB2 Controller                                   ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller
      USB Device                                        Lexmark 2300 Series
      USB Device                                        USB Composite Device
      USB Device                                        USB Human Interface Device
      USB Device                                        USB Human Interface Device
      USB Device                                        USB Mass Storage Device
      USB Device                                        USB Printing Support


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ BIOS ]

    BIOS Properties:
      Vendor                                            Phoenix Technologies, LTD
      Version                                           6.00 PG
      Release Date                                      06/12/2005
      Size                                              512 KB
      Boot Devices                                      Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
      Capabilities                                      Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
      Supported Standards                               DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP
      Expansion Capabilities                            PCI, AGP, USB

  [ System ]

    System Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      Gateway
      Product                                           W3410
      Serial Number                                     CRX57 300 08851
      Wake-Up Type                                      Power Switch

  [ Motherboard ]

    Motherboard Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      MICRO-STAR
      Product                                           MS-7145
      Serial Number                                     MS-7145B0506309909

  [ Chassis ]

    Chassis Properties:
      Chassis Type                                      Desktop Case

  [ Memory Controller ]

    Memory Controller Properties:
      Error Detection Method                            None
      Error Correction                                  None
      Supported Memory Interleave                       1-Way
      Current Memory Interleave                         1-Way
      Supported Memory Speeds                           70ns, 60ns, 50ns
      Supported Memory Types                            SPM, DIMM
      Supported Memory Voltages                         2.9V
      Maximum Memory Module Size                        4096 MB
      Memory Slots                                      2

  [ Processors / AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ ]

    Processor Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      AMD
      Version                                           AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
      External Clock                                    199 MHz
      Maximum Clock                                     3000 MHz
      Current Clock                                     2190 MHz
      Type                                              Central Processor
      Voltage                                           1.5 V
      Status                                            Enabled
      Socket Designation                                Socket 754

  [ Caches / Internal Cache ]

    Cache Properties:
      Type                                              Internal
      Status                                            Enabled
      Operational Mode                                  Write-Back
      Maximum Size                                      128 KB
      Installed Size                                    128 KB
      Supported SRAM Type                               Synchronous
      Current SRAM Type                                 Synchronous
      Socket Designation                                Internal Cache

  [ Caches / External Cache ]

    Cache Properties:
      Type                                              Internal
      Status                                            Enabled
      Operational Mode                                  Write-Back
      Maximum Size                                      512 KB
      Installed Size                                    512 KB
      Supported SRAM Type                               Synchronous
      Current SRAM Type                                 Synchronous
      Socket Designation                                External Cache

  [ Memory Modules / A0 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Socket Designation                                A0
      Type                                              EDO
      Speed                                             129 ns
      Installed Size                                    512 MB
      Enabled Size                                      512 MB

  [ Memory Modules / A1 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Socket Designation                                A1
      Type                                              EDO
      Speed                                             129 ns
      Installed Size                                    Not Installed
      Enabled Size                                      Not Installed

  [ Memory Devices / A0 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Type Detail                                       Synchronous
      Size                                              512 MB
      Speed                                             400 MHz
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    A0
      Bank Locator                                      Bank0/1
      Manufacturer                                      None
      Serial Number                                     None
      Asset Tag                                         None
      Part Number                                       None

  [ Memory Devices / A1 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Type Detail                                       Synchronous
      Speed                                             400 MHz
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    A1
      Bank Locator                                      Bank2/3
      Manufacturer                                      None
      Serial Number                                     None
      Asset Tag                                         None
      Part Number                                       None

  [ System Slots / PCI0 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCI0
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             Empty
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Short

  [ System Slots / PCI1 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCI1
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             Empty
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Short

  [ System Slots / PCI2 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCI2
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             In Use
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Short

  [ Port Connectors / PRIMARY IDE ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     PRIMARY IDE
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / SECONDARY IDE ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     SECONDARY IDE
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / FDD ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         8251 FIFO Compatible
      Internal Reference Designator                     FDD
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board Floppy
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / LPT1 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Parallel Port ECP/EPP
      Internal Reference Designator                     LPT1
      Internal Connector Type                           DB-25 pin female
      External Connector Type                           DB-25 pin female

  [ Port Connectors / Keyboard ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Keyboard Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     Keyboard
      Internal Connector Type                           PS/2
      External Connector Type                           PS/2

  [ Port Connectors / PS/2 Mouse ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Mouse Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     PS/2 Mouse
      Internal Connector Type                           PS/2
      External Connector Type                           PS/2

  [ Port Connectors / USB0 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB0

  [ Port Connectors / USB1 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB1

  [ Port Connectors / USB2 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB2

  [ Port Connectors / USB3 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB3

  [ Port Connectors / USB4 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB4

  [ Port Connectors / USB5 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB5

  [ Port Connectors / USB6 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB6

  [ Port Connectors / USB7 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB7


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU Properties:
      CPU Type                                          AMD Athlon 64 3200+
      CPU Alias                                         Newcastle S754
      CPU Stepping                                      DH-CG
      CPUID CPU Name                                    AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
      CPUID Revision                                    00000FC0h

    CPU Speed:
      CPU Clock                                         2193.29 MHz
      CPU Multiplier                                    11.0x
      CPU FSB                                           199.39 MHz  (original: 200 MHz)
      Memory Bus                                        199.39 MHz

    CPU Cache:
      L1 Code Cache                                     64 KB  (Parity)
      L1 Data Cache                                     64 KB  (ECC)
      L2 Cache                                          512 KB  (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)

    Motherboard Properties:
      Motherboard ID                                    06/12/2005-RS480-SB400-6A666M4HC-00
      Motherboard Name                                  Unknown

    Chipset Properties:
      Motherboard Chipset                               ATI Radeon Xpress 200, AMD Hammer
      Memory Timings                                    3-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      Command Rate (CR)                                 1T

    SPD Memory Modules:
      DIMM1: Samsung M3 68L6523CUS-CCC                  512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM  (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)  (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)

    BIOS Properties:
      System BIOS Date                                  06/12/05
      Video BIOS Date                                   05/05/03
      Award BIOS Type                                   Phoenix - Award BIOS v6.00PG
      Award BIOS Message                                W7145AE7 V1.09 061205 16:43:47
      DMI BIOS Version                                  6.00 PG

    Graphics Processor Properties:
      Video Adapter                                     ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset
      GPU Code Name                                     RS480  (PCI 1002 / 5954, Rev 00)
      GPU Clock                                         301 MHz  (original: 300 MHz)


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Power Management Properties:
      Current Power Source                              AC Line
      Battery Status                                    No Battery
      Full Battery Lifetime                             Unknown
      Remaining Battery Lifetime                        Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Sensor Properties:
      Sensor Type                                       HDD

    Temperatures:
      Seagate ST3100011A                                40 °C  (104 °F)


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU Properties:
      CPU Type                                          AMD Athlon 64, 2200 MHz (11 x 200) 3200+
      CPU Alias                                         Newcastle S754
      CPU Stepping                                      DH-CG
      Instruction Set                                   x86, x86-64, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2
      Min / Max CPU Multiplier                          4x / 11x
      L1 Code Cache                                     64 KB  (Parity)
      L1 Data Cache                                     64 KB  (ECC)
      L2 Cache                                          512 KB  (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)

    CPU Physical Info:
      Package Type                                      754 Pin uOPGA
      Package Size                                      4.00 cm x 4.00 cm
      Transistors                                       68.5 million
      Process Technology                                9Mi, 0.13 um, CMOS, Cu, SOI
      Die Size                                          144 mm2
      Core Voltage                                      1.550 V
      I/O Voltage                                       1.2 V + 2.5 V
      Maximum Power                                     89.0 W

    CPU Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118,00.html

    CPU Utilization:
      CPU #1                                            51 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPUID Properties:
      CPUID Manufacturer                                AuthenticAMD
      CPUID CPU Name                                    AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
      CPUID Revision                                    00000FC0h
      Extended CPUID Revision                           00000FC0h
      AMD Brand ID                                      010Ah  (Athlon 64 3200+)
      Platform ID                                       CCh  (Socket 754)
      IA CPU Serial Number                              Unknown
      HTT / CMP Units                                   0 / 1

    Instruction Set:
      64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T)               Supported
      Alternate Instruction Set                         Not Supported
      AMD 3DNow!                                        Supported
      AMD 3DNow! Professional                           Supported
      AMD Enhanced 3DNow!                               Supported
      AMD Extended MMX                                  Supported
      Cyrix Extended MMX                                Not Supported
      IA-64                                             Not Supported
      IA MMX                                            Supported
      IA SSE                                            Supported
      IA SSE 2                                          Supported
      IA SSE 3                                          Not Supported
      CLFLUSH Instruction                               Supported
      CMPXCHG8B Instruction                             Supported
      CMPXCHG16B Instruction                            Not Supported
      Conditional Move Instruction                      Supported
      MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction                       Not Supported
      RDTSCP Instruction                                Not Supported
      SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction                      Supported
      SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction                    Supported
      VIA FEMMS Instruction                             Not Supported

    Security Features:
      Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE)                Not Supported
      Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB)          Supported
      Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG)            Not Supported
      Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine               Not Supported
      Processor Serial Number (PSN)                     Not Supported

    Power Management Features:
      Automatic Clock Control                           Not Supported
      Enhanced Halt State (C1E)                         Not Supported
      Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS)         Not Supported
      Frequency ID Control                              Supported
      LongRun                                           Not Supported
      LongRun Table Interface                           Not Supported
      PowerSaver 1.0                                    Not Supported
      PowerSaver 2.0                                    Not Supported
      PowerSaver 3.0                                    Not Supported
      Processor Duty Cycle Control                      Not Supported
      Software Thermal Control                          Not Supported
      Temperature Sensing Diode                         Supported
      Thermal Monitor 1                                 Not Supported
      Thermal Monitor 2                                 Not Supported
      Thermal Monitoring                                Not Supported
      Thermal Trip                                      Supported
      Voltage ID Control                                Supported

    CPUID Features:
      36-bit Page Size Extension                        Supported
      Address Region Registers (ARR)                    Not Supported
      CPL Qualified Debug Store                         Not Supported
      Debug Trace Store                                 Not Supported
      Debugging Extension                               Supported
      Fast Save & Restore                               Supported
      Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT)                  Not Supported
      L1 Context ID                                     Not Supported
      Local APIC On Chip                                Supported
      Machine Check Architecture (MCA)                  Supported
      Machine Check Exception (MCE)                     Supported
      Memory Configuration Registers (MCR)              Not Supported
      Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR)                Supported
      Model Specific Registers (MSR)                    Supported
      Page Attribute Table (PAT)                        Supported
      Page Global Extension                             Supported
      Page Size Extension (PSE)                         Supported
      Pending Break Event                               Not Supported
      Physical Address Extension (PAE)                  Supported
      Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica)      Not Supported
      Self-Snoop                                        Not Supported
      Time Stamp Counter (TSC)                          Supported
      Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool)           Not Supported
      Virtual Mode Extension                            Supported

    CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
      CPUID 00000000                                    00000001-68747541-444D4163-69746E65
      CPUID 00000001                                    00000FC0-00000800-00000000-078BFBFF
      CPUID 80000000                                    80000018-68747541-444D4163-69746E65
      CPUID 80000001                                    00000FC0-0000010A-00000000-E1D3FBFF
      CPUID 80000002                                    20444D41-6C687441-74286E6F-3620296D
      CPUID 80000003                                    72502034-7365636F-20726F73-30303233
      CPUID 80000004                                    0000002B-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000005                                    FF08FF08-FF20FF20-40020140-40020140
      CPUID 80000006                                    00000000-42004200-02008140-00000000
      CPUID 80000007                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-0000000F
      CPUID 80000008                                    00003028-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000009                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 8000000A                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 8000000B                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 8000000C                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 8000000D                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 8000000E                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 8000000F                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000010                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000011                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000012                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000013                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000014                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000015                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000016                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000017                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000018                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000

    MSR Registers:
      MSR C0010015                                      0000-0000-0E00-0000
      MSR C0010042                                      0000-0202-000E-0E0E


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Motherboard Properties:
      Motherboard ID                                    06/12/2005-RS480-SB400-6A666M4HC-00
      Motherboard Name                                  Unknown

    Front Side Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          AMD Hammer
      Real Clock                                        200 MHz
      Effective Clock                                   200 MHz
      HyperTransport Clock                              800 MHz

    Memory Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          DDR SDRAM
      Bus Width                                         64-bit
      Real Clock                                        199 MHz (DDR)
      Effective Clock                                   399 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         3191 MB/s


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Physical Memory:
      Total                                             382 MB
      Used                                              231 MB
      Free                                              150 MB
      Utilization                                       61 %

    Swap Space:
      Total                                             916 MB
      Used                                              224 MB
      Free                                              691 MB
      Utilization                                       25 %

    Virtual Memory:
      Total                                             1298 MB
      Used                                              456 MB
      Free                                              842 MB
      Utilization                                       35 %

    Physical Address Extension (PAE):
      Supported by Operating System                     Yes
      Supported by CPU                                  Yes
      Active                                            Yes

    Problems & Suggestions:
      Suggestion                                        Install more system memory to improve applications performance.


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ DIMM1: Samsung M3 68L6523CUS-CCC ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Module Name                                       Samsung M3 68L6523CUS-CCC
      Serial Number                                     060EE312h 
      Manufacture Date                                  Week 36 / 2005
      Module Size                                       512 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
      Module Type                                       Unbuffered
      Memory Type                                       DDR SDRAM
      Memory Speed                                      PC3200 (200 MHz)
      Module Width                                      64 bit
      Module Voltage                                    SSTL 2.5
      Error Detection Method                            None
      Refresh Rate                                      Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Memory Timings:
      @ 200 MHz                                         3.0-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 166 MHz                                         2.5-3-3-7  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    Memory Module Features:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Not Supported
      Auto-Precharge                                    Not Supported
      Precharge All                                     Not Supported
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Not Supported
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Not Supported
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Not Supported
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Not Supported
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Not Supported
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Not Supported
      Differential Clock Input                          Supported
      Redundant Row Address                             Not Supported

    Memory Module Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Samsung
      Product Information                               http://www.samsung.com/Products/Semiconductor/DRAM/index.htm


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ North Bridge: ATI RS480 ]

    North Bridge Properties:
      North Bridge                                      ATI RS480
      Revision                                          00
      Process Technology                                0.13 um

    Integrated Graphics Controller:
      Graphics Controller Type                          ATI Radeon X300
      Graphics Controller Status                        Enabled
      Graphics Frame Buffer Size                        128 MB

    Chipset Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      ATI Technologies Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.ati.com/products/integrated.html
      Driver Download                                   http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html

  [ North Bridge: AMD Hammer IMC ]

    North Bridge Properties:
      North Bridge                                      AMD Hammer IMC
      Revision                                          00
      In-Order Queue Depth                              4

    Memory Timings:
      CAS Latency (CL)                                  3T
      RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)                           3T
      RAS Precharge (tRP)                               3T
      RAS Active Time (tRAS)                            8T
      Row Cycle Time (tRC)                              11T
      Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)                     14T
      Command Rate (CR)                                 1T
      RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD)                           2T
      Write Recovery Time (tWR)                         3T
      Read To Write Delay (tRTW)                        4T
      Write To Read Delay (tWTR)                        2T
      Write CAS Latency (tWCL)                          1T
      Refresh Period (tREF)                             200 MHz 7.8 us
      DQS Skew Control                                  Disabled
      DRAM Drive Strength                               Normal
      DRAM Data Drive Strength                          4  (No Reduction)
      Max Async Latency                                 6 ns
      Read Preamble Time                                5.0 ns
      Idle Cycle Limit                                  16
      Dynamic Idle Cycle Counter                        Enabled
      Read/Write Queue Bypass                           16
      Bypass Max                                        7
      32-byte Granularity                               Enabled

    Error Correction:
      ECC                                               Supported, Disabled
      ChipKill ECC                                      Not Supported
      RAID                                              Not Supported
      DRAM Scrub Rate                                   Disabled
      L1 Data Cache Scrub Rate                          Disabled
      L2 Cache Scrub Rate                               Disabled

    Memory Slots:
      DRAM Slot #1                                      512 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)

    Chipset Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/DevelopWithAMD/0,,30_2252_873,00.html
      Driver Download                                   http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_2336,00.html

  [ South Bridge: ATI SB400 ]

    South Bridge Properties:
      South Bridge                                      ATI SB400
      Revision                                          00

    AC'97 Audio Controller:
      Audio Controller Type                             ATI SB400
      Codec Name                                        Avance Logic ALC655
      Codec ID                                          414C4760h
      S/PDIF Output                                     Supported

    Chipset Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      ATI Technologies Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.ati.com/products/integrated.html
      Driver Download                                   http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    BIOS Properties:
      BIOS Type                                         Award
      Award BIOS Type                                   Phoenix - Award BIOS v6.00PG
      Award BIOS Message                                W7145AE7 V1.09 061205 16:43:47
      System BIOS Date                                  06/12/05
      Video BIOS Date                                   05/05/03

    BIOS Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
      Product Information                               http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm
      BIOS Upgrades                                     http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

    Problems & Suggestions:
      Suggestion                                        Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade?  Contact eSupport Today!
      Suggestion                                        Video BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.


--------[ Windows Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series ]

    Video Adapter Properties:
      Device Description                                MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
      Adapter String                                    MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
      BIOS String                                       BK-ATI VER008.034I.003.000
      Chip Type                                         ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series (0x5954)
      DAC Type                                          Internal DAC(400MHz)
      Installed Drivers                                 ati2dvag (6.14.10.6587)
      Memory Size                                       128 MB

    Video Adapter Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Micro-Star International
      Product Information                               http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/vga/vga_index.php
      Driver Download                                   http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/driver/dvr/spt_dvr_list.php?part=2

  [ MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series ]

    Video Adapter Properties:
      Device Description                                MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
      Adapter String                                    MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
      BIOS String                                       BK-ATI VER008.034I.003.000
      Chip Type                                         ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series (0x5954)
      DAC Type                                          Internal DAC(400MHz)
      Installed Drivers                                 ati2dvag (6.14.10.6587)
      Memory Size                                       128 MB

    Video Adapter Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Micro-Star International
      Product Information                               http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/vga/vga_index.php
      Driver Download                                   http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/driver/dvr/spt_dvr_list.php?part=2


--------[ PCI / AGP Video ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480)                                                     Video Adapter
    ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480)                                                     3D Accelerator


--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ PCI: ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset ]

    Graphics Processor Properties:
      Video Adapter                                     ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset
      GPU Code Name                                     RS480
      PCI Device                                        1002 / 5954
      Process Technology                                0.13u
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      GPU Clock                                         301 MHz  (original: 300 MHz)
      RAMDAC Clock                                      400 MHz
      Pixel Pipelines                                   2
      TMU Per Pipeline                                  1
      Vertex Shaders                                    2  (v2.0)
      Pixel Shaders                                     1  (v2.0)
      DirectX Hardware Support                          DirectX v9.0
      Pixel Fillrate                                    602 MPixel/s
      Texel Fillrate                                    602 MTexel/s

    Graphics Processor Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      ATI Technologies Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.ati.com/products/gamer.html
      Driver Download                                   http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html

    ATI GPU Registers:
      ati-00F8                                          01F00000
      ati-0140                                          00000000
      ati-0144                                          00000000
      ati-0148                                          1FFF1800
      ati-0154                                          0F004400
      ati-0158                                          50000000
      ati-0178                                          20000100
      ati-01C0                                          00FF0000
      ati-4018                                          00010011
      ati-CLKIND-0A                                     002A0002
      ati-CLKIND-0B                                     80007FFF
      ati-CLKIND-0C                                     0400BC00
      ati-CLKIND-0D                                     00087FFA
      ati-CLKIND-0E                                     000E0008
      ati-CLKIND-0F                                     01E2EE2A
      ati-CLKIND-12                                     00000000
      ati-MCIND-6C                                      00000000


--------[ Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] ]

    Monitor Properties:
      Monitor Name                                      Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
      Monitor ID                                        EMA061C
      Model                                             e15t4
      Manufacture Date                                  Week 30 / 2005
      Serial Number                                     357 50H 15904
      Max. Visible Display Size                         30 cm x 23 cm (14.9")
      Picture Aspect Ratio                              4:3
      Horizontal Frequency                              30 - 60 kHz
      Vertical Frequency                                56 - 76 Hz
      Gamma                                             2.37
      DPMS Mode Support                                 Standby, Suspend, Active-Off


--------[ Desktop ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Desktop Properties:
      Device Technology                                 Raster Display
      Resolution                                        1024 x 768
      Color Depth                                       32-bit
      Color Planes                                      1
      Font Resolution                                   96 dpi
      Pixel Width / Height                              36 / 36
      Pixel Diagonal                                    51
      Vertical Refresh Rate                             75 Hz
      Desktop Wallpaper                                 C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp

    Desktop Effects:
      Combo-Box Animation                               Enabled
      Drop Shadow Effect                                Enabled
      Flat Menu Effect                                  Enabled
      Font Smoothing                                    Enabled
      Full Window Dragging                              Enabled
      Gradient Window Title Bars                        Enabled
      Hide Menu Access Keys                             Enabled
      Hot Tracking Effect                               Enabled
      Icon Title Wrapping                               Enabled
      List-Box Smooth Scrolling                         Enabled
      Menu Animation                                    Enabled
      Menu Fade Effect                                  Enabled
      Minimize/Restore Animation                        Enabled
      Mouse Cursor Shadow                               Enabled
      Selection Fade Effect                             Enabled
      ShowSounds Accessibility Feature                  Disabled
      ToolTip Animation                                 Enabled
      ToolTip Fade Effect                               Enabled
      Windows Plus! Extension                           Disabled

    Problems & Suggestions:
      Problem                                           At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic (CRT) displays.


--------[ Multi-Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    \\.\DISPLAY1        Yes  (0,0)          (1024,768)


--------[ Windows Audio ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    midi-out.0   0001 0066  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
    mixer.0      0001 0068  Realtek AC97 Audio
    wave-in.0    0001 0065  Realtek AC97 Audio
    wave-out.0   0001 0064  Realtek AC97 Audio


--------[ PCI / PnP Audio ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller                                                PCI


--------[ Windows Storage ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Generic USB CF Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

  [ Generic USB MS Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

  [ Generic USB SD Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

  [ Generic USB SM Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

  [ ST3100011A ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ST3100011A
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

    Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Seagate Technology LLC
      Product Information                               http://www.seagate.com/products

  [ HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GWA-4164B ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GWA-4164B
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          cdrom.inf

    Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      LG Electronics
      Product Information                               http://www.lge.com/catalog/proddivergent?categoryId=CTG1000500
      Firmware Download                                 http://www.lge.com/support/software.jsp

  [ ATI IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ATI IDE Controller
      Driver Date                                       4/15/2004
      Driver Version                                    5.0.0.2
      Driver Provider                                   ATI Technologies Inc
      INF File                                          oem4.inf

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              F300-F30F

  [ Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

  [ Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

  [ Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               14
      Port                                              01F0-01F7
      Port                                              03F6-03F6

  [ Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

  [ Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               15
      Port                                              0170-0177
      Port                                              0376-0376

  [ Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

  [ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               23
      Memory                                            FE02F000-FE02F1FF
      Port                                              FA00-FA0F
      Port                                              FB00-FB03
      Port                                              FC00-FC07
      Port                                              FD00-FD03
      Port                                              FE00-FE07

  [ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               22
      Memory                                            FE02E000-FE02E1FF
      Port                                              F500-F50F
      Port                                              F600-F603
      Port                                              F700-F707
      Port                                              F800-F803
      Port                                              F900-F907

  [ Standard floppy disk controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard floppy disk controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          fdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      DMA                                               02
      IRQ                                               06
      Port                                              03F0-03F5
      Port                                              03F7-03F7


--------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C:                                        Local Disk          NTFS          91997 MB      20445 MB      71552 MB   78 %  88BB-1882
    D:                                        Local Disk          FAT32          3382 MB       2223 MB       1158 MB   34 %  423B-2BDF
    E: (COD2CD1)                              Optical Drive       CDFS            465 MB        465 MB          0 KB    0 %  7E7F-31D9
    F:                                        Removable Disk                                                                          
    G:                                        Removable Disk                                                                          
    H:                                        Removable Disk                                                                          
    I:                                        Removable Disk                                                                          


--------[ Physical Drives ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Drive #1 - ST3100011A (93 GB) ]

    #1 (Active)      NTFS             C:                                           3388 MB    91997 MB
    #2               FAT32            D:                                              0 MB     3388 MB


--------[ Optical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GWA-4164B ]

    Optical Drive Properties:
      Device Description                                HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GWA-4164B


--------[ ASPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    04  00  00  Optical Drive            HL-DT-ST  DVDRRW GWA-4164   B     
    04  07  00  Host Adapter             atapi                             
    05  00  00  Disk Drive               ST310001  1A                      
    05  07  00  Host Adapter             atapi                             


--------[ ATA ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ ST3100011A (5LH04HVT) ]

    ATA Device Properties:
      Model ID                                          ST3100011A
      Serial Number                                     5LH04HVT
      Revision                                          3.02
      Parameters                                        193821 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector
      LBA Sectors                                       195371568
      Buffer                                            2 MB
      Multiple Sectors                                  16
      ECC Bytes                                         4
      Max. PIO Transfer Mode                            PIO 4
      Max. UDMA Transfer Mode                           UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
      Active UDMA Transfer Mode                         UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
      Unformatted Capacity                              95396 MB

    ATA Device Features:
      SMART                                             Supported
      Security Mode                                     Supported
      Power Management                                  Supported
      Advanced Power Management                         Not Supported
      Write Cache                                       Supported
      Host Protected Area                               Supported
      Power-Up In Standby                               Not Supported
      Automatic Acoustic Management                     Not Supported
      48-bit LBA                                        Supported
      Device Configuration Overlay                      Supported

    ATA Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Seagate Technology LLC
      Product Information                               http://www.seagate.com/products


--------[ SMART ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ ST3100011A (5LH04HVT) ]

    01  Raw Read Error Rate                  6    60   57    231752259  OK: Value is normal
    03  Spin Up Time                         0    98   97            0  OK: Always passing
    04  Start/Stop Count                     20   99   99         1846  OK: Value is normal
    05  Reallocated Sector Count             36   100  100           0  OK: Value is normal
    07  Seek Error Rate                      30   81   60    130157818  OK: Value is normal
    09  Power-On Time Count                  0    98   98         2544  OK: Always passing
    0A  Spin Retry Count                     97   100  100           0  OK: Value is normal
    0C  Power Cycle Count                    20   100  100         496  OK: Value is normal
    C2  Temperature                          0    40   46           40  OK: Always passing
    C3  Hardware ECC Recovered               0    60   56    231752259  OK: Always passing
    C5  Current Pending Sector Count         0    100  100           0  OK: Always passing
    C6  Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count  0    100  100           0  OK: Always passing
    C7  Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate             0    200  200           0  OK: Always passing
    C8  Write Error Rate                     0    100  253           0  OK: Always passing
    CA  <vendor-specific>                    0    100  253           0  OK: Always passing


--------[ Windows Network ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC ]

    Network Adapter Properties:
      Network Adapter                                   Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
      Interface Type                                    Ethernet
      Hardware Address                                  00-13-D3-28-4F-33
      Connection Name                                   Local Area Connection
      Connection Speed                                  100 Mbps
      MTU                                               1500 bytes
      DHCP Lease Obtained                               7/18/2006 9:51:57 PM
      DHCP Lease Expires                                7/19/2006 1:51:57 AM
      Bytes Received                                    21787161 (20.8 MB)
      Bytes Sent                                        3679205 (3.5 MB)

    Network Adapter Addresses:
      IP / Subnet Mask                                  205.237.150.237 / 255.255.252.0
      Gateway                                           205.237.150.1
      DHCP                                              205.237.150.1
      DNS                                               205.237.144.10
      DNS                                               205.237.144.11
      DNS                                               205.237.144.12

    Network Adapter Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
      Product Information                               http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-1.aspx?lineid=1
      Driver Download                                   http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-1.aspx?lineid=1


--------[ PCI / PnP Network ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]                                 PCI


--------[ DirectX Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Primary Display Driver ]

    DirectDraw Device Properties:
      DirectDraw Driver Name                            display
      DirectDraw Driver Description                     Primary Display Driver
      Hardware Driver                                   ati2dvag.dll
      Hardware Description                              MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series

    Direct3D Device Properties:
      Available Local Video Memory                      131072 KB
      Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP)            120799 KB
      Rendering Bit Depths                              16, 32
      Z-Buffer Bit Depths                               16, 24, 32
      Min Texture Size                                  1 x 1
      Max Texture Size                                  2048 x 2048
      Vertex Shader Version                             2.0
      Pixel Shader Version                              2.0

    Direct3D Device Features:
      Additive Texture Blending                         Supported
      AGP Texturing                                     Supported
      Anisotropic Filtering                             Supported
      Bilinear Filtering                                Supported
      Cubic Environment Mapping                         Supported
      Cubic Filtering                                   Not Supported
      Decal-Alpha Texture Blending                      Supported
      Decal Texture Blending                            Supported
      Directional Lights                                Supported
      DirectX Texture Compression                       Supported
      DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression            Not Supported
      Dithering                                         Supported
      Dot3 Texture Blending                             Supported
      Dynamic Textures                                  Not Supported
      Edge Antialiasing                                 Not Supported
      Environmental Bump Mapping                        Supported
      Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance            Supported
      Factor Alpha Blending                             Supported
      Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal                  Not Supported
      Guard Band                                        Supported
      Hardware Scene Rasterization                      Supported
      Hardware Transform & Lighting                     Supported
      Legacy Depth Bias                                 Supported
      Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments                       Supported
      Mipmapped Cube Textures                           Supported
      Mipmapped Volume Textures                         Supported
      Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending                   Supported
      Modulate Texture Blending                         Supported
      Non-Square Textures                               Supported
      N-Patches                                         Not Supported
      Perspective Texture Correction                    Supported
      Point Lights                                      Supported
      Point Sampling                                    Supported
      Projective Textures                               Supported
      Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines                 Not Supported
      Range-Based Fog                                   Supported
      Rectangular & Triangular Patches                  Not Supported
      Rendering In Windowed Mode                        Supported
      Scissor Test                                      Not Supported
      Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias                      Not Supported
      Specular Flat Shading                             Supported
      Specular Gouraud Shading                          Supported
      Specular Phong Shading                            Not Supported
      Spherical Mapping                                 Supported
      Spot Lights                                       Supported
      Stencil Buffers                                   Supported
      Sub-Pixel Accuracy                                Supported
      Table Fog                                         Supported
      Texture Alpha Blending                            Supported
      Texture Clamping                                  Supported
      Texture Mirroring                                 Supported
      Texture Transparency                              Supported
      Texture Wrapping                                  Supported
      Triangle Culling                                  Not Supported
      Trilinear Filtering                               Supported
      Two-Sided Stencil Test                            Not Supported
      Vertex Alpha Blending                             Supported
      Vertex Fog                                        Supported
      Vertex Tweening                                   Supported
      Volume Textures                                   Supported
      W-Based Fog                                       Supported
      W-Buffering                                       Not Supported
      Z-Based Fog                                       Supported
      Z-Bias                                            Supported
      Z-Test                                            Supported

    Supported FourCC Codes:
      AI44                                              Supported
      ATIC                                              Supported
      AYUV                                              Supported
      DDES                                              Supported
      DXT1                                              Supported
      DXT2                                              Supported
      DXT3                                              Supported
      DXT4                                              Supported
      DXT5                                              Supported
      IF09                                              Supported
      IMC4                                              Supported
      NV11                                              Supported
      NV12                                              Supported
      NV21                                              Supported
      PBSM                                              Supported
      UYVY                                              Supported
      VBID                                              Supported
      XENC                                              Supported
      YUY2                                              Supported
      YV12                                              Supported
      YVU9                                              Supported


--------[ DirectX Sound ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Primary Sound Driver ]

    DirectSound Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Primary Sound Driver
      Driver Module                                     
      Primary Buffers                                   1
      Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate           100 / 192000 Hz
      Primary Buffers Sound Formats                     8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
      Secondary Buffers Sound Formats                   8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
      Total / Free Sound Buffers                        25 / 24
      Total / Free Static Sound Buffers                 25 / 24
      Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers              25 / 24
      Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers                     25 / 24
      Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers              25 / 24
      Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers           25 / 24

    DirectSound Device Features:
      Certified Driver                                  Yes
      Emulated Device                                   No
      Precise Sample Rate                               Supported
      DirectSound3D                                     Supported
      Creative EAX 1.0                                  Supported
      Creative EAX 2.0                                  Supported
      Creative EAX 3.0                                  Not Supported

  [ Realtek AC97 Audio ]

    DirectSound Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Realtek AC97 Audio
      Driver Module                                     ALCXWDM.SYS
      Primary Buffers                                   1
      Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate           100 / 192000 Hz
      Primary Buffers Sound Formats                     8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
      Secondary Buffers Sound Formats                   8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
      Total / Free Sound Buffers                        25 / 24
      Total / Free Static Sound Buffers                 25 / 24
      Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers              25 / 24
      Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers                     25 / 24
      Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers              25 / 24
      Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers           25 / 24

    DirectSound Device Features:
      Certified Driver                                  Yes
      Emulated Device                                   No
      Precise Sample Rate                               Supported
      DirectSound3D                                     Supported
      Creative EAX 1.0                                  Supported
      Creative EAX 2.0                                  Supported
      Creative EAX 3.0                                  Not Supported


--------[ DirectX Music ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Realtek AC97 Audio ]

    DirectMusic Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Realtek AC97 Audio
      Synthesizer Type                                  Software
      Device Class                                      Output Port
      Device Type                                       WDM Multimedia
      Audio Channels                                    2
      MIDI Channels                                     16000
      Voices                                            1000
      Available Memory                                  System Memory

    DirectMusic Device Features:
      Built-In GM Instrument Set                        No
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set                      No
      DirectSound                                       Not Supported
      DLS L1 Sample Collections                         Supported
      DLS L2 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      External MIDI Port                                No
      Fixed DLS Memory Size                             No
      Port Sharing                                      Not Supported
      Chorus Effect                                     Not Supported
      Delay Effect                                      Not Supported
      Reverb Effect                                     Supported

  [ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ]

    DirectMusic Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated]
      Synthesizer Type                                  Hardware
      Device Class                                      Output Port
      Device Type                                       Windows Multimedia
      MIDI Channels                                     16

    DirectMusic Device Features:
      Built-In GM Instrument Set                        No
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set                      No
      DirectSound                                       Not Supported
      DLS L1 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      DLS L2 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      External MIDI Port                                No
      Fixed DLS Memory Size                             No
      Port Sharing                                      Supported
      Chorus Effect                                     Not Supported
      Delay Effect                                      Not Supported
      Reverb Effect                                     Not Supported

  [ Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] ]

    DirectMusic Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated]
      Synthesizer Type                                  Hardware
      Device Class                                      Output Port
      Device Type                                       Windows Multimedia
      MIDI Channels                                     16

    DirectMusic Device Features:
      Built-In GM Instrument Set                        No
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set                      No
      DirectSound                                       Not Supported
      DLS L1 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      DLS L2 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      External MIDI Port                                No
      Fixed DLS Memory Size                             No
      Port Sharing                                      Supported
      Chorus Effect                                     Not Supported
      Delay Effect                                      Not Supported
      Reverb Effect                                     Not Supported

  [ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

    DirectMusic Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Microsoft Synthesizer
      Synthesizer Type                                  Software
      Device Class                                      Output Port
      Device Type                                       User-Mode Synthesizer
      Audio Channels                                    2
      MIDI Channels                                     16000
      Voices                                            1000
      Available Memory                                  System Memory

    DirectMusic Device Features:
      Built-In GM Instrument Set                        No
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set                      No
      DirectSound                                       Supported
      DLS L1 Sample Collections                         Supported
      DLS L2 Sample Collections                         Supported
      External MIDI Port                                No
      Fixed DLS Memory Size                             No
      Port Sharing                                      Not Supported
      Chorus Effect                                     Not Supported
      Delay Effect                                      Not Supported
      Reverb Effect                                     Supported


--------[ DirectX Input ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Mouse ]

    DirectInput Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Mouse
      Device Type                                       Unknown
      Device Subtype                                    Unknown
      Axes                                              3
      Buttons/Keys                                      4

    DirectInput Device Features:
      Emulated Device                                   Yes
      Alias Device                                      No
      Polled Device                                     No
      Polled Data Format                                No
      Attack Force Feedback                             Not Supported
      Deadband Force Feedback                           Not Supported
      Fade Force Feedback                               Not Supported
      Force Feedback                                    Not Supported
      Saturation Force Feedback                         Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients                   Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation                     Not Supported

  [ Keyboard ]

    DirectInput Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Keyboard
      Device Type                                       Unknown
      Device Subtype                                    Unknown
      Buttons/Keys                                      128

    DirectInput Device Features:
      Emulated Device                                   Yes
      Alias Device                                      No
      Polled Device                                     No
      Polled Data Format                                No
      Attack Force Feedback                             Not Supported
      Deadband Force Feedback                           Not Supported
      Fade Force Feedback                               Not Supported
      Force Feedback                                    Not Supported
      Saturation Force Feedback                         Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients                   Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation                     Not Supported

  [  2300 Series ]

    DirectInput Device Properties:
      Device Description                                 2300 Series
      Device Type                                       Unknown
      Device Subtype                                    Unknown

    DirectInput Device Features:
      Emulated Device                                   Yes
      Alias Device                                      No
      Polled Device                                     No
      Polled Data Format                                No
      Attack Force Feedback                             Not Supported
      Deadband Force Feedback                           Not Supported
      Fade Force Feedback                               Not Supported
      Force Feedback                                    Not Supported
      Saturation Force Feedback                         Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients                   Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation                     Not Supported


--------[ Windows Devices ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Devices ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Root Hub
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID1002&PID4373&REV0000

    Computer:
      ACPI Uniprocessor PC                              5.1.2600.0

    Disk drives:
      Generic USB CF Reader USB Device                  5.1.2535.0
      Generic USB MS Reader USB Device                  5.1.2535.0
      Generic USB SD Reader USB Device                  5.1.2535.0
      Generic USB SM Reader USB Device                  5.1.2535.0
      ST3100011A                                        5.1.2535.0

    Display adapters:
      MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series                      8.205.0.0

    DVD/CD-ROM drives:
      HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GWA-4164B                         5.1.2535.0

    Floppy disk controllers:
      Standard floppy disk controller                   5.1.2600.0

    Human Interface Devices:
      HID-compliant device                              5.1.2600.2180
      USB Human Interface Device                        5.1.2600.2180
      USB Human Interface Device                        5.1.2600.2180

    IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
      ATI IDE Controller                                5.0.0.2
      Primary IDE Channel                               5.1.2600.2180
      Primary IDE Channel                               5.1.2600.2180
      Primary IDE Channel                               5.1.2600.2180
      Secondary IDE Channel                             5.1.2600.2180
      Secondary IDE Channel                             5.1.2600.2180
      Secondary IDE Channel                             5.1.2600.2180
      Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller          5.1.2600.2180
      Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller          5.1.2600.2180

    IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers:
      VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller      5.1.2535.0

    Imaging devices:
      Lexmark 2300 Series                               1.0.0.0

    Keyboards:
      Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard5.1.2600.2180

    Mice and other pointing devices:
      HID-compliant Wheel Mouse                         9.79.0.0

    Modems:
      SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP               7.12.9.0

    Monitors:
      Plug and Play Monitor                             5.1.2001.0

    Network adapters:
      1394 Net Adapter                                  5.1.2535.0
      Direct Parallel                                   5.1.2535.0
      Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC     5.612.413.2004
      Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (IP)                                 5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport     5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (L2TP)                               5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (PPPOE)                              5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (PPTP)                               5.1.2535.0

    Non-Plug and Play Drivers:
      1394 ARP Client Protocol                          
      abp480n5                                          
      adpu160m                                          
      AFD                                               
      Aha154x                                           
      aic78u2                                           
      aic78xx                                           
      ALI AGP Bus Filter                                
      AliIde                                            
      AMD AGP Bus Filter Driver                         
      amsint                                            
      asc                                               
      asc3350p                                          
      asc3550                                           
      Beep                                              
      cbidf                                             
      cd20xrnt                                          
      CmdIde                                            
      Compaq AGP Bus Filter                             
      Cpqarray                                          
      dac2w2k                                           
      dac960nt                                          
      dpti2o                                            
      Fips                                              
      Generic Packet Classifier                         
      hpn                                               
      HTTP                                              
      i2omgmt                                           
      i2omp                                             
      ini910u                                           
      Intel AGP Bus Filter                              
      IntelIde                                          
      IP Network Address Translator                     
      IPSEC driver                                      
      KSecDD                                            
      mdmxsdk                                           
      mnmdd                                             
      MountMgr                                          
      mraid35x                                          
      NDIS System Driver                                
      NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol                        
      NDProxy                                           
      NetBios over Tcpip                                
      Null                                              
      PartMgr                                           
      perc2                                             
      perc2hib                                          
      ql1080                                            
      Ql10wnt                                           
      ql12160                                           
      ql1240                                            
      ql1280                                            
      RDPCDD                                            
      Remote Access Auto Connection Driver              
      Remote Access IP ARP Driver                       
      Secdrv                                            
      Serial                                            
      SIS AGP Bus Filter                                
      Sparrow                                           
      sym_hi                                            
      sym_u3                                            
      symc810                                           
      symc8xx                                           
      TCP/IP Protocol Driver                            
      TosIde                                            
      ultra                                             
      VgaSave                                           
      VIA AGP Bus Filter                                
      ViaIde                                            
      VolSnap                                           

    Ports (COM & LPT):
      Printer Port (LPT1)                               5.1.2600.0

    Printers:
      Lexmark 2300 Series                               

    Processors:
      AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+                 5.1.2600.0

    Sound, video and game controllers:
      Audio Codecs                                      5.1.2535.0
      Legacy Audio Drivers                              5.1.2535.0
      Legacy Video Capture Devices                      5.1.2535.0
      Media Control Devices                             5.1.2535.0
      Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device              5.1.2535.0
      Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer                 5.1.2535.0
      Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver    5.1.2535.0
      Realtek AC'97 Audio                               5.10.0.5760
      Video Codecs                                      5.1.2535.0

    Storage volumes:
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0

    System devices:
      ACPI Fixed Feature Button                         5.1.2600.2180
      ACPI Power Button                                 5.1.2600.2180
      ATI SMBus                                         5.10.1000.4
      Direct memory access controller                   5.1.2600.2180
      ISAPNP Read Data Port                             5.1.2600.2180
      Microcode Update Device                           5.1.2600.2180
      Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System                   5.1.2535.0
      Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver           5.1.2600.2180
      Motherboard resources                             5.1.2600.2180
      Motherboard resources                             5.1.2600.2180
      Motherboard resources                             5.1.2600.2180
      Numeric data processor                            5.1.2600.2180
      PCI bus                                           5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard host CPU bridge                      5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard host CPU bridge                      5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard host CPU bridge                      5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard host CPU bridge                      5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard host CPU bridge                      5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard ISA bridge                           5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge                    5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge                    5.1.2600.2180
      Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator          5.1.2600.2180
      Printer Port Logical Interface                    5.1.2600.2180
      Programmable interrupt controller                 5.1.2600.2180
      System board                                      5.1.2600.2180
      System CMOS/real time clock                       5.1.2600.2180
      System speaker                                    5.1.2600.2180
      System timer                                      5.1.2600.2180
      Terminal Server Keyboard Driver                   5.1.2600.2180
      Terminal Server Mouse Driver                      5.1.2600.2180
      Volume Manager                                    5.1.2600.2180

    Universal Serial Bus controllers:
      Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller      5.1.2600.0
      Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller              5.1.2600.2180
      Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller              5.1.2600.2180
      USB Composite Device                              5.1.2600.0
      USB Mass Storage Device                           5.1.2600.0
      USB Printing Support                              5.1.2600.0
      USB Root Hub                                      5.1.2600.2180
      USB Root Hub                                      5.1.2600.2180
      USB Root Hub                                      5.1.2600.2180

  [ Computer / ACPI Uniprocessor PC ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ACPI Uniprocessor PC
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          hal.inf
      Hardware ID                                       acpiapic_up

  [ Disk drives / Generic USB CF Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_CF_Reader___1.01

  [ Disk drives / Generic USB MS Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_MS_Reader___1.03

  [ Disk drives / Generic USB SD Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_SD_Reader___1.00

  [ Disk drives / Generic USB SM Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_SM_Reader___1.02

  [ Disk drives / ST3100011A ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ST3100011A
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf
      Hardware ID                                       IDE\DiskST3100011A______________________________3.02____
      Location Information                              0

  [ Display adapters / MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
      Driver Date                                       1/4/2006
      Driver Version                                    8.205.0.0
      Driver Provider                                   ATI Technologies Inc.
      INF File                                          oem3.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5954&SUBSYS_71411462&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 1, device 5, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Video Adapter

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               17
      Memory                                            000A0000-000BFFFF
      Memory                                            D0000000-DFFFFFFF
      Memory                                            FDDF0000-FDDFFFFF
      Port                                              03B0-03BB
      Port                                              03C0-03DF
      Port                                              EF00-EFFF

  [ DVD/CD-ROM drives / HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GWA-4164B ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GWA-4164B
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          cdrom.inf
      Hardware ID                                       IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVDRRW_GWA-4164B_______________1.03____
      Location Information                              0

  [ Floppy disk controllers / Standard floppy disk controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard floppy disk controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          fdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0700
      PnP Device                                        Floppy Disk Controller

    Device Resources:
      DMA                                               02
      IRQ                                               06
      Port                                              03F0-03F5
      Port                                              03F7-03F7

  [ Human Interface Devices / HID-compliant device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                HID-compliant device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          input.inf
      Hardware ID                                       HID\Vid_043d&Pid_00bb&Rev_0001&MI_02

  [ Human Interface Devices / USB Human Interface Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Human Interface Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          input.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_046d&Pid_c03f&Rev_2000
      Location Information                              USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

  [ Human Interface Devices / USB Human Interface Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Human Interface Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          input.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_043d&Pid_00bb&Rev_0001&MI_02
      Location Information                               2300 Series

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / ATI IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ATI IDE Controller
      Driver Date                                       4/15/2004
      Driver Version                                    5.0.0.2
      Driver Provider                                   ATI Technologies Inc
      INF File                                          oem4.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4376&SUBSYS_71451462&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 20, function 1
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - IDE Controller

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              F300-F30F

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       1002-4379
      Location Information                              Primary Channel

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       1002-437a
      Location Information                              Primary Channel

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       1002-4376
      Location Information                              Primary Channel

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               14
      Port                                              01F0-01F7
      Port                                              03F6-03F6

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       1002-4379
      Location Information                              Secondary Channel

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       1002-4376
      Location Information                              Secondary Channel

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               15
      Port                                              0170-0177
      Port                                              0376-0376

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       1002-437a
      Location Information                              Secondary Channel

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_437A&SUBSYS_71411462&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 17, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - SATA Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               23
      Memory                                            FE02F000-FE02F1FF
      Port                                              FA00-FA0F
      Port                                              FB00-FB03
      Port                                              FC00-FC07
      Port                                              FD00-FD03
      Port                                              FE00-FE07

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4379&SUBSYS_71411462&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 18, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - SATA Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               22
      Memory                                            FE02E000-FE02E1FF
      Port                                              F500-F50F
      Port                                              F600-F603
      Port                                              F700-F707
      Port                                              F800-F803
      Port                                              F900-F907

  [ IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers / VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          1394.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_145D1462&REV_80
      Location Information                              PCI bus 2, device 4, function 0
      PCI Device                                        VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               22
      Memory                                            FDCFE000-FDCFE7FF
      Port                                              DD00-DD7F

  [ Imaging devices / Lexmark 2300 Series ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Lexmark 2300 Series
      Driver Date                                       7/2/2001
      Driver Version                                    1.0.0.0
      Driver Provider                                   Lexmark
      INF File                                          oem8.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_043d&Pid_00bb&Rev_0001&MI_00

  [ Keyboards / Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          keyboard.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0303
      PnP Device                                        101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               01
      Port                                              0060-0060
      Port                                              0064-0064

  [ Mice and other pointing devices / HID-compliant Wheel Mouse ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                HID-compliant Wheel Mouse
      Driver Date                                       11/7/2003
      Driver Version                                    9.79.0.0
      Driver Provider                                   Logitech
      INF File                                          oem9.inf
      Hardware ID                                       HID\Vid_046d&Pid_c03f&Rev_2000

  [ Modems / SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
      Driver Date                                       8/4/2004
      Driver Version                                    7.12.9.0
      Driver Provider                                   CXT
      INF File                                          oem1.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200014F1&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 2, device 2, function 0
      PCI Device                                        Conexant D850 56k V.9x DFVc Modem

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               22
      Memory                                            FDCE0000-FDCEFFFF
      Port                                              DF00-DF07

  [ Monitors / Plug and Play Monitor ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Plug and Play Monitor
      Driver Date                                       6/6/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2001.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          monitor.inf
      Hardware ID                                       Monitor\EMA061C
      Monitor                                           EMA061C

  [ Network adapters / 1394 Net Adapter ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                1394 Net Adapter
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          net1394.inf
      Hardware ID                                       V1394\NIC1394

  [ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Direct Parallel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_ptiminiport

  [ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
      Driver Date                                       4/13/2004
      Driver Version                                    5.612.413.2004
      Driver Provider                                   Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
      INF File                                          oem0.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_145C1462&REV_10
      Location Information                              PCI bus 2, device 3, function 0
      PCI Device                                        Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               23
      Memory                                            FDCFF000-FDCFF0FF
      Port                                              DE00-DEFF

  [ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netpsa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pschedmp

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (IP)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_ndiswanip

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netpsa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pschedmp

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (L2TP)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_l2tpminiport

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pppoeminiport

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (PPTP)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pptpminiport

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Serial ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Serial

  [ Ports (COM & LPT) / Printer Port (LPT1) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Printer Port (LPT1)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          msports.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0400
      PnP Device                                        Parallel Port

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0378-037F
      Port                                              0778-077B

  [ Printers / Lexmark 2300 Series ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Lexmark 2300 Series
      Driver Date                                       11/27/2004
      Driver Provider                                   Lexmark Inkjet Drivers
      INF File                                          oem11.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USBPRINT\Lexmark_2300_SeriesBA1D

  [ Processors / AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
      Driver Date                                       4/1/2004
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          cpu.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_12

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Audio Codecs
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMACM

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Legacy Audio Drivers
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMDRV

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Legacy Video Capture Devices
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMVCD

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Media Control Devices
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMMCI

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wdmaudio.inf
      Hardware ID                                       SW\{a7c7a5b0-5af3-11d1-9ced-00a024bf0407}

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wdmaudio.inf
      Hardware ID                                       SW\{b7eafdc0-a680-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d}

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wdmaudio.inf
      Hardware ID                                       SW\{cd171de3-69e5-11d2-b56d-0000f8754380}

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Realtek AC'97 Audio ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Realtek AC'97 Audio
      Driver Date                                       12/1/2004
      Driver Version                                    5.10.0.5760
      Driver Provider                                   Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
      INF File                                          oem6.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4370&SUBSYS_B0001462&REV_01
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 20, function 5
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               17
      Memory                                            FE029000-FE0290FF

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Video Codecs
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMVID

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ACPI Fixed Feature Button
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\FixedButton

  [ System devices / ACPI Power Button ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ACPI Power Button
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C0C
      PnP Device                                        Power Button

  [ System devices / ATI SMBus ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ATI SMBus
      Driver Date                                       5/10/2003
      Driver Version                                    5.10.1000.4
      Driver Provider                                   ATI Technologies Inc
      INF File                                          oem5.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_71451462&REV_10
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 20, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            FE02A000-FE02A3FF
      Port                                              0400-040F

  [ System devices / Direct memory access controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Direct memory access controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0200
      PnP Device                                        DMA Controller

    Device Resources:
      DMA                                               04
      Port                                              0000-000F
      Port                                              0080-0090
      Port                                              0094-009F
      Port                                              00C0-00DF

  [ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ISAPNP Read Data Port
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0000-FFFFFFFF
      Port                                              0274-0277
      Port                                              0279-0279

  [ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microcode Update Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       root\update

  [ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          acpi.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
      PnP Device                                        ACPI Driver/BIOS

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               21

  [ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       root\mssmbios

  [ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Motherboard resources
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C02
      PnP Device                                        Motherboard Resources

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0010-001F
      Port                                              0022-003F
      Port                                              0044-005F
      Port                                              0062-0063
      Port                                              0065-006F
      Port                                              0074-007F
      Port                                              0091-0093
      Port                                              00A2-00BF
      Port                                              00E0-00EF
      Port                                              0260-0267
      Port                                              04D0-04D1
      Port                                              0A78-0A7B
      Port                                              0B78-0B7B
      Port                                              0BBC-0BBF
      Port                                              0E78-0E7B
      Port                                              0F78-0F7B
      Port                                              0FBC-0FBF

  [ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Motherboard resources
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C02
      PnP Device                                        Motherboard Resources

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            E0000000-EFFFFFFF

  [ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Motherboard resources
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C02
      PnP Device                                        Motherboard Resources

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            00000000-00000FFF
      Memory                                            FEE00400-FEE00FFF
      Port                                              0228-022F
      Port                                              040B-040B
      Port                                              04D6-04D6
      Port                                              0C00-0C01
      Port                                              0C14-0C14
      Port                                              0C50-0C52
      Port                                              0C6C-0C6D
      Port                                              0C6F-0C6F
      Port                                              0CD4-0CDF
      Port                                              4000-40FE
      Port                                              4210-4217

  [ System devices / Numeric data processor ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Numeric data processor
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C04
      PnP Device                                        Numeric Data Processor

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               13
      Port                                              00F0-00FF

  [ System devices / PCI bus ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI bus
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0A03
      PnP Device                                        PCI Bus

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            000A0000-000BFFFF
      Memory                                            000C0000-000DFFFF
      Memory                                            20000000-FEBFFFFF
      Port                                              0000-0CF7
      Port                                              0D00-FFFF

  [ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard host CPU bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 24, function 3
      PCI Device                                        AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control

  [ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard host CPU bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 24, function 2
      PCI Device                                        AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller

  [ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard host CPU bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 24, function 1
      PCI Device                                        AMD Hammer - Address Map

  [ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard host CPU bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 24, function 0
      PCI Device                                        AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration

  [ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard host CPU bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5950&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Host Bridge

  [ System devices / PCI standard ISA bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard ISA bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4377&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 20, function 3
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge

  [ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A3F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 1, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            000A0000-000BFFFF
      Memory                                            D0000000-DFFFFFFF
      Memory                                            FDD00000-FDDFFFFF
      Port                                              03B0-03BB
      Port                                              03C0-03DF
      Port                                              E000-EFFF

  [ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4371&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 20, function 4
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge

  [ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       root\swenum

  [ System devices / Printer Port Logical Interface ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Printer Port Logical Interface
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort958A
      Location Information                              LPT1

  [ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Programmable interrupt controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0000
      PnP Device                                        Programmable Interrupt Controller

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0020-0021
      Port                                              00A0-00A1

  [ System devices / System board ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                System board
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C01
      PnP Device                                        System Board Extension

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            00000000-0009FFFF
      Memory                                            000D0000-000D3FFF
      Memory                                            000D5000-000D7FFF
      Memory                                            000F0000-000FBFFF
      Memory                                            000FC000-000FFFFF
      Memory                                            00100000-17EEFFFF
      Memory                                            17EF0000-17EFFFFF
      Memory                                            17F00000-17FFFFFF
      Memory                                            18000000-1FFFFFFF
      Memory                                            FEC00000-FEC00FFF
      Memory                                            FEE00000-FEE00FFF
      Memory                                            FFF80000-FFFEFFFF
      Memory                                            FFFF0000-FFFFFFFF

  [ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                System CMOS/real time clock
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0B00
      PnP Device                                        Real-Time Clock

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               08
      Port                                              0070-0073

  [ System devices / System speaker ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                System speaker
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0800
      PnP Device                                        PC Speaker

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0061-0061

  [ System devices / System timer ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                System timer
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0100
      PnP Device                                        System Timer

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               00
      Port                                              0040-0043

  [ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ROOT\RDP_KBD

  [ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Terminal Server Mouse Driver
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ROOT\RDP_MOU

  [ System devices / Volume Manager ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Volume Manager
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ROOT\FTDISK

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
      Driver Date                                       6/1/2002
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4373&SUBSYS_71451462&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 19, function 2
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               19
      Memory                                            FE02B000-FE02BFFF

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4375&SUBSYS_71451462&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 19, function 1
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - USB Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               19
      Memory                                            FE02C000-FE02CFFF

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4374&SUBSYS_71451462&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 19, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - USB Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               19
      Memory                                            FE02D000-FE02DFFF

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Composite Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Composite Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usb.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_043d&Pid_00bb&Rev_0001
      Location Information                               2300 Series

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Mass Storage Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Mass Storage Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbstor.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_058f&Pid_9360&Rev_0100
      Location Information                              USB Reader

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Printing Support ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Printing Support
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbprint.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_043d&Pid_00bb&Rev_0001&MI_01

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Root Hub
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1002&PID4375&REV0000

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Root Hub
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1002&PID4374&REV0000

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Root Hub
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID1002&PID4373&REV0000


--------[ Physical Devices ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    PCI Devices:
      Bus 0, Device 24, Function 1                      AMD Hammer - Address Map
      Bus 0, Device 24, Function 2                      AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller
      Bus 0, Device 24, Function 0                      AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration
      Bus 0, Device 24, Function 3                      AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control
      Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0                       ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Host Bridge
      Bus 1, Device 5, Function 0                       ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Video Adapter
      Bus 0, Device 1, Function 0                       ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port
      Bus 0, Device 20, Function 5                      ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller
      Bus 0, Device 20, Function 1                      ATI SB400 - IDE Controller
      Bus 0, Device 20, Function 3                      ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge
      Bus 0, Device 20, Function 4                      ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge
      Bus 0, Device 17, Function 0                      ATI SB400 - SATA Controller
      Bus 0, Device 18, Function 0                      ATI SB400 - SATA Controller
      Bus 0, Device 20, Function 0                      ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller
      Bus 0, Device 19, Function 2                      ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller
      Bus 0, Device 19, Function 0                      ATI SB400 - USB Controller
      Bus 0, Device 19, Function 1                      ATI SB400 - USB Controller
      Bus 2, Device 2, Function 0                       Conexant D850 56k V.9x DFVc Modem
      Bus 2, Device 3, Function 0                       Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]
      Bus 2, Device 4, Function 0                       VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller

    PnP Devices:
      PNP0303                                           101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard
      PNP0C08                                           ACPI Driver/BIOS
      FIXEDBUTTON                                       ACPI Fixed Feature Button
      AUTHENTICAMD_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_12             AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
      PNP0200                                           DMA Controller
      PNP0700                                           Floppy Disk Controller
      PNP0C02                                           Motherboard Resources
      PNP0C02                                           Motherboard Resources
      PNP0C02                                           Motherboard Resources
      PNP0C04                                           Numeric Data Processor
      PNP0400                                           Parallel Port
      PNP0800                                           PC Speaker
      PNP0A03                                           PCI Bus
      PNP0C0C                                           Power Button
      PNP0000                                           Programmable Interrupt Controller
      PNP0B00                                           Real-Time Clock
      PNP0C01                                           System Board Extension
      PNP0100                                           System Timer

    LPT PnP Devices:
      MICROSOFTRAWPORT                                  Printer Port Logical Interface

    USB Devices:
      043D 00BB                                         Lexmark 2300 Series
      043D 00BB                                         USB Composite Device
      043D 00BB                                         USB Human Interface Device
      046D C03F                                         USB Human Interface Device
      058F 9360                                         USB Mass Storage Device
      043D 00BB                                         USB Printing Support

    Ports:
      LPT1                                              Printer Port (LPT1)


--------[ PCI Devices ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ AMD Hammer - Address Map ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                AMD Hammer - Address Map
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 24 / 1
      Device ID                                         1022-1101
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Disabled

  [ AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 24 / 2
      Device ID                                         1022-1102
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Disabled

  [ AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 24 / 0
      Device ID                                         1022-1100
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Disabled

    HyperTransport LDT0:
      HyperTransport Version                            1.02
      Link Type                                         Noncoherent
      Link Status                                       Connected
      Max Link Width In / Out                           16-bit / 16-bit
      Utilized Link Width In / Out                      16-bit / 16-bit
      Max Link Frequency                                800 MHz
      Current Link Frequency                            800 MHz
      Primary / Secondary Bus Number                    0 / 0
      Isochronous Flow Control Mode                     Not Supported
      CRC Error Detected                                No
      CRC Test Mode                                     Not Supported
      Extended CTL Required                             No
      Extended Register Set                             Not Supported
      HyperTransport Stop Mode                          Supported
      Link Failure Detected                             No

  [ AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 24 / 3
      Device ID                                         1022-1103
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Disabled

  [ ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Host Bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Host Bridge
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 0 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-5950
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7145
      Device Class                                      0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Video Adapter ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Video Adapter
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           1 / 5 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-5954
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7141
      Device Class                                      0300 (VGA Display Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 1 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-5A3F
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 20 / 5
      Device ID                                         1002-4370
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-B000
      Device Class                                      0401 (Audio Device)
      Revision                                          01
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - IDE Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 20 / 1
      Device ID                                         1002-4376
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7145
      Device Class                                      0101 (IDE Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 20 / 3
      Device ID                                         1002-4377
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7145
      Device Class                                      0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 20 / 4
      Device ID                                         1002-4371
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - SATA Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - SATA Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 17 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-437A
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7141
      Device Class                                      0101 (IDE Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - SATA Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - SATA Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 18 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-4379
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7141
      Device Class                                      0101 (IDE Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 20 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-4372
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7145
      Device Class                                      0C05 (Serial Bus Controller)
      Revision                                          10
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Disabled

  [ ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 19 / 2
      Device ID                                         1002-4373
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7145
      Device Class                                      0C03 (USB Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - USB Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - USB Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 19 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-4374
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7145
      Device Class                                      0C03 (USB Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - USB Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - USB Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 19 / 1
      Device ID                                         1002-4375
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7145
      Device Class                                      0C03 (USB Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Conexant D850 56k V.9x DFVc Modem ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Conexant D850 56k V.9x DFVc Modem
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           2 / 2 / 0
      Device ID                                         14F1-2F20
      Subsystem ID                                      14F1-2000
      Device Class                                      0780 (Communications Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           2 / 3 / 0
      Device ID                                         10EC-8139
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-145C
      Device Class                                      0200 (Ethernet Controller)
      Revision                                          10
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           2 / 4 / 0
      Device ID                                         1106-3044
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-145D
      Device Class                                      0C00 (Firewire Controller)
      Revision                                          80
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled


--------[ Device Resources ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    DMA 02                       Exclusive             Standard floppy disk controller
    DMA 04                       Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    IRQ 00                       Exclusive             System timer
    IRQ 01                       Exclusive             Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
    IRQ 06                       Exclusive             Standard floppy disk controller
    IRQ 08                       Exclusive             System CMOS/real time clock
    IRQ 13                       Exclusive             Numeric data processor
    IRQ 14                       Exclusive             Primary IDE Channel
    IRQ 15                       Exclusive             Secondary IDE Channel
    IRQ 17                       Shared                Realtek AC'97 Audio
    IRQ 17                       Shared                MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
    IRQ 19                       Shared                Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
    IRQ 19                       Shared                Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
    IRQ 19                       Shared                Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
    IRQ 21                       Shared                Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
    IRQ 22                       Shared                SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
    IRQ 22                       Shared                Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    IRQ 22                       Shared                VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
    IRQ 23                       Shared                Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
    IRQ 23                       Shared                Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Memory 00000000-00000FFF     Shared                Motherboard resources
    Memory 00000000-0009FFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF     Shared                PCI bus
    Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF     Shared                MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
    Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF     Undetermined          PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
    Memory 000C0000-000DFFFF     Shared                PCI bus
    Memory 000D0000-000D3FFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 000D5000-000D7FFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 000F0000-000FBFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 000FC000-000FFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 00100000-17EEFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 17EF0000-17EFFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 17F00000-17FFFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 18000000-1FFFFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 20000000-FEBFFFFF     Shared                PCI bus
    Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF     Exclusive             PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
    Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF     Exclusive             MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
    Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF     Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Memory FDCE0000-FDCEFFFF     Exclusive             SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
    Memory FDCFE000-FDCFE7FF     Exclusive             VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
    Memory FDCFF000-FDCFF0FF     Exclusive             Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
    Memory FDD00000-FDDFFFFF     Exclusive             PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
    Memory FDDF0000-FDDFFFFF     Exclusive             MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
    Memory FE029000-FE0290FF     Exclusive             Realtek AC'97 Audio
    Memory FE02A000-FE02A3FF     Undetermined          ATI SMBus
    Memory FE02B000-FE02BFFF     Exclusive             Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
    Memory FE02C000-FE02CFFF     Exclusive             Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
    Memory FE02D000-FE02DFFF     Exclusive             Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
    Memory FE02E000-FE02E1FF     Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Memory FE02F000-FE02F1FF     Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory FEE00400-FEE00FFF     Shared                Motherboard resources
    Memory FFF80000-FFFEFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory FFFF0000-FFFFFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Port 0000-000F               Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    Port 0000-0CF7               Shared                PCI bus
    Port 0000-FFFFFFFF           Exclusive             ISAPNP Read Data Port
    Port 0010-001F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0020-0021               Exclusive             Programmable interrupt controller
    Port 0022-003F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0040-0043               Exclusive             System timer
    Port 0044-005F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0060-0060               Exclusive             Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
    Port 0061-0061               Exclusive             System speaker
    Port 0062-0063               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0064-0064               Exclusive             Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
    Port 0065-006F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0070-0073               Exclusive             System CMOS/real time clock
    Port 0074-007F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0080-0090               Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    Port 0091-0093               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0094-009F               Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    Port 00A0-00A1               Exclusive             Programmable interrupt controller
    Port 00A2-00BF               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 00C0-00DF               Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    Port 00E0-00EF               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 00F0-00FF               Exclusive             Numeric data processor
    Port 0170-0177               Exclusive             Secondary IDE Channel
    Port 01F0-01F7               Exclusive             Primary IDE Channel
    Port 0228-022F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0260-0267               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0274-0277               Exclusive             ISAPNP Read Data Port
    Port 0279-0279               Exclusive             ISAPNP Read Data Port
    Port 0376-0376               Exclusive             Secondary IDE Channel
    Port 0378-037F               Exclusive             Printer Port (LPT1)
    Port 03B0-03BB               Shared                MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
    Port 03B0-03BB               Undetermined          PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
    Port 03C0-03DF               Shared                MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
    Port 03C0-03DF               Undetermined          PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
    Port 03F0-03F5               Exclusive             Standard floppy disk controller
    Port 03F6-03F6               Exclusive             Primary IDE Channel
    Port 03F7-03F7               Exclusive             Standard floppy disk controller
    Port 0400-040F               Undetermined          ATI SMBus
    Port 040B-040B               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 04D0-04D1               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 04D6-04D6               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0778-077B               Exclusive             Printer Port (LPT1)
    Port 0A78-0A7B               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0B78-0B7B               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0BBC-0BBF               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0C00-0C01               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0C14-0C14               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0C50-0C52               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0C6C-0C6D               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0C6F-0C6F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0CD4-0CDF               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0D00-FFFF               Shared                PCI bus
    Port 0E78-0E7B               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0F78-0F7B               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0FBC-0FBF               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 4000-40FE               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 4210-4217               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port DD00-DD7F               Exclusive             VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
    Port DE00-DEFF               Exclusive             Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
    Port DF00-DF07               Exclusive             SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
    Port E000-EFFF               Exclusive             PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
    Port EF00-EFFF               Exclusive             MSI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series
    Port F300-F30F               Exclusive             ATI IDE Controller
    Port F500-F50F               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port F600-F603               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port F700-F707               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port F800-F803               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port F900-F907               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port FA00-FA0F               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port FB00-FB03               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port FC00-FC07               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port FD00-FD03               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port FE00-FE07               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller


--------[ Input ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

    Keyboard Properties:
      Keyboard Name                                     Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
      Keyboard Type                                     IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard
      Keyboard Layout                                   US
      ANSI Code Page                                    1252 - Western European (Windows)
      OEM Code Page                                     437
      Repeat Delay                                      1
      Repeat Rate                                       31

  [ HID-compliant Wheel Mouse ]

    Mouse Properties:
      Mouse Name                                        HID-compliant Wheel Mouse
      Mouse Buttons                                     4
      Mouse Hand                                        Right
      Pointer Speed                                     0
      Double-Click Time                                 500 msec
      X/Y Threshold                                     0 / 0
      Wheel Scroll Lines                                3

    Mouse Features:
      Active Window Tracking                            Disabled
      ClickLock                                         Disabled
      Hide Pointer While Typing                         Enabled
      Mouse Wheel                                       Present
      Move Pointer To Default Button                    Enabled
      Pointer Trails                                    Disabled
      Sonar                                             Disabled


--------[ Printers ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ AGFA-AccuSet v52.3 ]

    Printer Properties:
      Printer Name                                      AGFA-AccuSet v52.3
      Default Printer                                   No
      Share Point                                       Not shared
      Printer Port                                      LPT1:
      Printer Driver                                    AGFA-AccuSet v52.3 (v5.02)
      Device Name                                       AGFA-AccuSet v52.3
      Print Processor                                   WinPrint
      Separator Page                                    None
      Availability                                      6:00 PM - 6:00 PM
      Priority                                          1
      Print Jobs Queued                                 0
      Status                                            Unknown

    Paper Properties:
      Paper Size                                        Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
      Orientation                                       Portrait
      Print Quality                                     1200 x 1200 dpi Mono

  [ Lexmark 2300 Series (Default) ]

    Printer Properties:
      Printer Name                                      Lexmark 2300 Series
      Default Printer                                   Yes
      Share Point                                       Not shared
      Printer Port                                      USB001
      Printer Driver                                    Lexmark 2300 Series (v164.232)
      Device Name                                       Lexmark 2300 Series
      Print Processor                                   Lexmark 2300 Series Print Processor
      Separator Page                                    None
      Availability                                      6:00 PM - 6:00 PM
      Priority                                          1
      Print Jobs Queued                                 0
      Status                                            Unknown

    Paper Properties:
      Paper Size                                        Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
      Orientation                                       Portrait
      Print Quality                                     600 dpi Color

    Printer Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Lexmark International
      Product Information                               http://www.lexmark.com/US/products/products_supplies/1,1228,fDE=,00.html

  [ LexmarkFax ]

    Printer Properties:
      Printer Name                                      LexmarkFax
      Default Printer                                   No
      Share Point                                       Not shared
      Printer Port                                      LexmarkFax
      Printer Driver                                    Lexmark Print-2-Fax Printer (v5.00)
      Device Name                                       LexmarkFax
      Print Processor                                   WinPrint
      Separator Page                                    None
      Availability                                      6:00 PM - 6:00 PM
      Priority                                          1
      Print Jobs Queued                                 0
      Status                                            Unknown

    Paper Properties:
      Paper Size                                        Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
      Orientation                                       Portrait
      Print Quality                                     200 dpi Color

    Printer Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Lexmark International
      Product Information                               http://www.lexmark.com/US/products/products_supplies/1,1228,fDE=,00.html

  [ Microsoft Office Document Image Writer ]

    Printer Properties:
      Printer Name                                      Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
      Default Printer                                   No
      Share Point                                       Not shared
      Printer Port                                      Microsoft Document Imaging Writer Port:
      Printer Driver                                    Microsoft Office Document Image Writer Driver (v4.00)
      Device Name                                       Microsoft Office Document Image
      Print Processor                                   ModiPrint
      Separator Page                                    None
      Availability                                      Always
      Priority                                          1
      Print Jobs Queued                                 0
      Status                                            Unknown

    Paper Properties:
      Paper Size                                        Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
      Orientation                                       Portrait
      Print Quality                                     300 x 300 dpi Color


--------[ Memory Read ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    P4EE                    3733 MHz  MSI P4N Diamond                                                         nForce4-SLI-Intel     Dual DDR2-667            7630 MB/s
    P4EE                    3733 MHz  Dell Dimension XPS                                                      i925XE                Dual DDR2-533            6920 MB/s
    Pentium EE 840          3200 MHz  Intel D955XBK                                                           i955X                 Dual DDR2-667            6100 MB/s
    Athlon64 3500+          2200 MHz  MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum                                                   nForce3-Ultra         Dual PC3200 DDR          6030 MB/s
    P4 540                  3200 MHz  Abit IC7-MAX3                                                           i875P                 Dual PC3200 DDR          5780 MB/s
    P4 560                  3600 MHz  Intel D925XCV                                                           i925X                 Dual DDR2-533            5570 MB/s
    P4 560                  3600 MHz  Foxconn 915A01-P                                                        i915P                 Dual DDR2-533            5420 MB/s
    Athlon64 FX-51          2200 MHz  Asus SK8N                                                               nForce3Pro-150        Dual PC3200R DDR         5400 MB/s
    P4 520                  2800 MHz  Soltek SL-PT880E-RL                                                     PT880                 Dual PC3200 DDR          5370 MB/s
    Athlon64 X2 4800+       2400 MHz  Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe                                                     nForce4-SLI           Dual PC3200 DDR          5100 MB/s
    P4                      3000 MHz  Intel D875PBZ                                                           i875P                 Dual PC3200 DDR          4880 MB/s
    P4EE                    3400 MHz  Intel D925XCV                                                           i925X                 Dual DDR2-533            4480 MB/s
    P4                      2800 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8S655TX Ultra                                               SiS655TX              Dual PC3200 DDR          4370 MB/s
    P4                      3000 MHz  Intel D865PERL                                                          i865PE                Dual PC3200 DDR          4070 MB/s
    P4                      3200 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT                                                   RS350 Ext.            Dual PC3200 DDR          3830 MB/s
    Xeon                    2800 MHz  Asus PC-DL                                                              i875P                 Dual PC2700 DDR          3660 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Iwill P4GB                                                              iE7205                Dual PC2100 DDR          3560 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Intel D850EMV2                                                          i850E                 Dual PC1066 RDRAM        3240 MB/s
    Athlon64 3000+          2000 MHz  Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro                                                     nForce3-150           PC3200 DDR SDRAM         3050 MB/s
    Athlon64 3200+          2000 MHz  MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R                                                       K8T800                PC3200 DDR SDRAM         2980 MB/s
    Pentium M 730J          1600 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4150                                                    i915PM                Dual DDR2-400            2880 MB/s
    AthlonXP 3200+          2200 MHz  Shuttle FN45                                                            nForce2-U400          PC3200 DDR SDRAM         2790 MB/s
    AthlonXP 3200+          2200 MHz  Asus A7V880                                                             KT880                 Dual PC3200 DDR          2590 MB/s
    P4                      2533 MHz  DFI NT72-SC                                                             i850E                 Dual PC800 RDRAM         2560 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2700+          2166 MHz  Chaintech 7NJL1                                                         nForce2-SPP           Dual PC2700 DDR          2500 MB/s
    Pentium M               1500 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4500                                                    i855GME Ext.          PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2470 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2700+          2166 MHz  Asus A7N8X                                                              nForce2-SPP           Dual PC2700 DDR          2450 MB/s
    P4                      2533 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8PE667 Ultra                                                i845PE                PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2450 MB/s
    P4                      3066 MHz  Asus P4PE                                                               i845PE                PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2400 MB/s
    AthlonXP 3200+          2200 MHz  ASRock K7S8XE+                                                          SiS748                PC3200 DDR SDRAM         2370 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Asus P4S533-E                                                           SiS645DX              PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2330 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2600+          2100 MHz  MSI KT4V                                                                KT400                 PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2270 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8GE667 Pro                                                  i845GE Int.           PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2240 MB/s
    Sempron 2600+           1833 MHz  ASRock K7VT4A+                                                          KT400A                PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2150 MB/s
    P4                      1300 MHz  Dell Dimension 8100                                                     i850                  Dual PC600 RDRAM         2040 MB/s
    Celeron                 1700 MHz  DFI PE21-EC                                                             P4X400                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         2020 MB/s
    Celeron                 2000 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8PEMT4                                                      i845PE                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         2000 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2100+          1733 MHz  Abit NF7                                                                nForce2-SPP           Dual PC2100 DDR          1990 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Asus P4S533-E                                                           SiS645DX              PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1960 MB/s
    P4                      1600 MHz  Asus P4B266                                                             i845D                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1940 MB/s
    P4                      1800 MHz  MSI 845E Max                                                            i845E                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1940 MB/s
    P4                      2000 MHz  Shuttle AV40                                                            P4X266                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1920 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2200+          1800 MHz  Chaintech 7NJL1                                                         nForce2-SPP           PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1900 MB/s
    Celeron                 1700 MHz  Asus P4S333-VM                                                          SiS650 Ext.           PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1870 MB/s
    Celeron                 1800 MHz  TriGem Imperial                                                         i845GL Int.           PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1870 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2000+          1666 MHz  Epox EP-8KHA+                                                           KT266A                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1850 MB/s
    P4                      1700 MHz  ASRock PE Pro                                                           SiS645                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1810 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1800+          1533 MHz  Abit AT7-MAX2                                                           KT400                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1790 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2000+          1666 MHz  MSI KT3 Ultra-ARU                                                       KT333                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1770 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1800+          1533 MHz  ECS K7S5A                                                               SiS735                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1710 MB/s
    Athlon                  1200 MHz  Abit KG7                                                                AMD760                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1700 MB/s
    Athlon                  1200 MHz  Asus A7M266                                                             AMD760                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1560 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1500+          1333 MHz  Asus A7V266                                                             KT266                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1500 MB/s
    Athlon64                2200 MHz  Unknown                                                                 RS480 Int.            PC3200 DDR SDRAM         1177 MB/s
    Celeron                 1700 MHz  ECS P4S5A/DX+                                                           SiS645DX              PC133 SDRAM              1040 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1700+          1466 MHz  AOpen AK73A                                                             KT133A                PC133 SDRAM               990 MB/s
    PIII-E                   866 MHz  Asus CUSL2                                                              i815E Ext.            PC133 SDRAM               980 MB/s
    P4                      1600 MHz  Dell Dimension 4300                                                     i845                  PC133 SDRAM               950 MB/s
    PIII-E                   866 MHz  ECS P6VAP-A+                                                            ApolloPro133A         PC133 SDRAM               840 MB/s
    PIII-E                   600 MHz  Acorp 6V8633A                                                           ApolloPro266          PC2100 DDR SDRAM          770 MB/s
    PIII-E                   866 MHz  Intel CC820                                                             i820                  PC100 SDRAM               760 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1700+          1466 MHz  PCChips M810LR                                                          SiS730S Ext.          PC133 SDRAM               740 MB/s
    Athlon                   600 MHz  Asus K7M                                                                AMD-750               PC100 SDRAM               730 MB/s
    Celeron                  900 MHz  MSI 815EP Pro                                                           i815EP                PC100 SDRAM               710 MB/s
    PIII                     600 MHz  Asus P2B                                                                i440BX                PC133 SDRAM               670 MB/s
    C3                      1333 MHz  VIA EPIA SP                                                             CN400 Int.            PC3200 DDR SDRAM          550 MB/s
    Duron                    850 MHz  Gigabyte GA-7IXE4                                                       AMD750                PC100 SDRAM               460 MB/s
    Celeron                  466 MHz  IBM 628848U                                                             i810 Int.             PC66 SDRAM                390 MB/s
    PII                      266 MHz  Intel DK440LX                                                           i440LX                PC66 SDRAM                350 MB/s
    K6-III                   450 MHz  Asus P5A                                                                ALADDiN5              PC100 SDRAM               290 MB/s
    K6-III                   400 MHz  Epox EP-MVP3G-M                                                         MVP3                  PC100 SDRAM               260 MB/s
    K6-2                     450 MHz  Gigabyte GA-5AX                                                         ALADDiN5              PC100 SDRAM               260 MB/s
    C3                       800 MHz  VIA EPIA                                                                PLE133                PC133 SDRAM               210 MB/s
    PentiumMMX               166 MHz  Asus TX97-E                                                             i430TX                PC66 SDRAM                190 MB/s
    PentiumPro               200 MHz  Intel AP440FX                                                           i440FX                66 MHz FPM RAM            160 MB/s
    C6                       200 MHz  M Technology R525                                                       i430FX                66 MHz EDO RAM             60 MB/s
    K6                       266 MHz  Asus SP97-V                                                             SiS5598 Int.          66 MHz EDO RAM             60 MB/s
    Am5x86                   133 MHz  Gigabyte GA-5486AL                                                      ALi1489               EDO RAM                    50 MB/s


--------[ Memory Write ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    P4EE                    3733 MHz  MSI P4N Diamond                                                         nForce4-SLI-Intel     Dual DDR2-667            2980 MB/s
    Athlon64 3500+          2200 MHz  MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum                                                   nForce3-Ultra         Dual PC3200 DDR          2600 MB/s
    Pentium EE 840          3200 MHz  Intel D955XBK                                                           i955X                 Dual DDR2-667            2280 MB/s
    P4 560                  3600 MHz  Intel D925XCV                                                           i925X                 Dual DDR2-533            2280 MB/s
    P4 560                  3600 MHz  Foxconn 915A01-P                                                        i915P                 Dual DDR2-533            2200 MB/s
    P4EE                    3733 MHz  Dell Dimension XPS                                                      i925XE                Dual DDR2-533            2040 MB/s
    Athlon64 FX-51          2200 MHz  Asus SK8N                                                               nForce3Pro-150        Dual PC3200R DDR         1750 MB/s
    P4                      3000 MHz  Intel D875PBZ                                                           i875P                 Dual PC3200 DDR          1750 MB/s
    P4 540                  3200 MHz  Abit IC7-MAX3                                                           i875P                 Dual PC3200 DDR          1740 MB/s
    Athlon64 X2 4800+       2400 MHz  Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe                                                     nForce4-SLI           Dual PC3200 DDR          1650 MB/s
    P4EE                    3400 MHz  Intel D925XCV                                                           i925X                 Dual DDR2-533            1640 MB/s
    P4 520                  2800 MHz  Soltek SL-PT880E-RL                                                     PT880                 Dual PC3200 DDR          1550 MB/s
    Xeon                    2800 MHz  Asus PC-DL                                                              i875P                 Dual PC2700 DDR          1540 MB/s
    P4                      2800 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8S655TX Ultra                                               SiS655TX              Dual PC3200 DDR          1480 MB/s
    P4                      3000 MHz  Intel D865PERL                                                          i865PE                Dual PC3200 DDR          1440 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Intel D850EMV2                                                          i850E                 Dual PC1066 RDRAM        1330 MB/s
    Athlon64 3200+          2000 MHz  MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R                                                       K8T800                PC3200 DDR SDRAM         1220 MB/s
    AthlonXP 3200+          2200 MHz  Shuttle FN45                                                            nForce2-U400          PC3200 DDR SDRAM         1120 MB/s
    Athlon64 3000+          2000 MHz  Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro                                                     nForce3-150           PC3200 DDR SDRAM         1110 MB/s
    P4                      2533 MHz  DFI NT72-SC                                                             i850E                 Dual PC800 RDRAM         1110 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2700+          2166 MHz  Chaintech 7NJL1                                                         nForce2-SPP           Dual PC2700 DDR          1000 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2700+          2166 MHz  Asus A7N8X                                                              nForce2-SPP           Dual PC2700 DDR           980 MB/s
    P4                      3200 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT                                                   RS350 Ext.            Dual PC3200 DDR           970 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Iwill P4GB                                                              iE7205                Dual PC2100 DDR           900 MB/s
    AthlonXP 3200+          2200 MHz  Asus A7V880                                                             KT880                 Dual PC3200 DDR           880 MB/s
    P4                      2533 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8PE667 Ultra                                                i845PE                PC2700 DDR SDRAM          860 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2100+          1733 MHz  Abit NF7                                                                nForce2-SPP           Dual PC2100 DDR           810 MB/s
    Pentium M 730J          1600 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4150                                                    i915PM                Dual DDR2-400             780 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Asus P4S533-E                                                           SiS645DX              PC2700 DDR SDRAM          780 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2200+          1800 MHz  Chaintech 7NJL1                                                         nForce2-SPP           PC2100 DDR SDRAM          760 MB/s
    AthlonXP 3200+          2200 MHz  ASRock K7S8XE+                                                          SiS748                PC3200 DDR SDRAM          750 MB/s
    Celeron                 1700 MHz  DFI PE21-EC                                                             P4X400                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          750 MB/s
    P4                      1600 MHz  Asus P4B266                                                             i845D                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM          740 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2600+          2100 MHz  MSI KT4V                                                                KT400                 PC2700 DDR SDRAM          730 MB/s
    P4                      3066 MHz  Asus P4PE                                                               i845PE                PC2700 DDR SDRAM          700 MB/s
    Celeron                 1700 MHz  Asus P4S333-VM                                                          SiS650 Ext.           PC2100 DDR SDRAM          700 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8GE667 Pro                                                  i845GE Int.           PC2700 DDR SDRAM          690 MB/s
    P4                      1700 MHz  ASRock PE Pro                                                           SiS645                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          690 MB/s
    Pentium M               1500 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4500                                                    i855GME Ext.          PC2700 DDR SDRAM          680 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Asus P4S533-E                                                           SiS645DX              PC2100 DDR SDRAM          680 MB/s
    P4                      1800 MHz  MSI 845E Max                                                            i845E                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM          660 MB/s
    P4                      1300 MHz  Dell Dimension 8100                                                     i850                  Dual PC600 RDRAM          650 MB/s
    P4                      2000 MHz  Shuttle AV40                                                            P4X266                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          650 MB/s
    Celeron                 1800 MHz  TriGem Imperial                                                         i845GL Int.           PC2100 DDR SDRAM          650 MB/s
    Celeron                 2000 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8PEMT4                                                      i845PE                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          640 MB/s
    Sempron 2600+           1833 MHz  ASRock K7VT4A+                                                          KT400A                PC2700 DDR SDRAM          630 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2000+          1666 MHz  MSI KT3 Ultra-ARU                                                       KT333                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM          590 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1800+          1533 MHz  Abit AT7-MAX2                                                           KT400                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM          560 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2000+          1666 MHz  Epox EP-8KHA+                                                           KT266A                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          510 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1800+          1533 MHz  ECS K7S5A                                                               SiS735                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          510 MB/s
    Athlon                  1200 MHz  Abit KG7                                                                AMD760                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          500 MB/s
    Celeron                 1700 MHz  ECS P4S5A/DX+                                                           SiS645DX              PC133 SDRAM               490 MB/s
    Athlon                  1200 MHz  Asus A7M266                                                             AMD760                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          470 MB/s
    Athlon64                2200 MHz  Unknown                                                                 RS480 Int.            PC3200 DDR SDRAM          464 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1500+          1333 MHz  Asus A7V266                                                             KT266                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM          430 MB/s
    P4                      1600 MHz  Dell Dimension 4300                                                     i845                  PC133 SDRAM               350 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1700+          1466 MHz  PCChips M810LR                                                          SiS730S Ext.          PC133 SDRAM               350 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1700+          1466 MHz  AOpen AK73A                                                             KT133A                PC133 SDRAM               310 MB/s
    Athlon                   600 MHz  Asus K7M                                                                AMD-750               PC100 SDRAM               300 MB/s
    PIII                     600 MHz  Asus P2B                                                                i440BX                PC133 SDRAM               260 MB/s
    PIII-E                   866 MHz  Asus CUSL2                                                              i815E Ext.            PC133 SDRAM               240 MB/s
    C3                      1333 MHz  VIA EPIA SP                                                             CN400 Int.            PC3200 DDR SDRAM          200 MB/s
    Duron                    850 MHz  Gigabyte GA-7IXE4                                                       AMD750                PC100 SDRAM               200 MB/s
    PIII-E                   866 MHz  ECS P6VAP-A+                                                            ApolloPro133A         PC133 SDRAM               190 MB/s
    PIII-E                   600 MHz  Acorp 6V8633A                                                           ApolloPro266          PC2100 DDR SDRAM          190 MB/s
    Celeron                  900 MHz  MSI 815EP Pro                                                           i815EP                PC100 SDRAM               180 MB/s
    PIII-E                   866 MHz  Intel CC820                                                             i820                  PC100 SDRAM               140 MB/s
    Celeron                  466 MHz  IBM 628848U                                                             i810 Int.             PC66 SDRAM                140 MB/s
    C3                       800 MHz  VIA EPIA                                                                PLE133                PC133 SDRAM               130 MB/s
    PII                      266 MHz  Intel DK440LX                                                           i440LX                PC66 SDRAM                120 MB/s
    K6-III                   450 MHz  Asus P5A                                                                ALADDiN5              PC100 SDRAM               120 MB/s
    K6-III                   400 MHz  Epox EP-MVP3G-M                                                         MVP3                  PC100 SDRAM               120 MB/s
    PentiumMMX               166 MHz  Asus TX97-E                                                             i430TX                PC66 SDRAM                 90 MB/s
    K6-2                     450 MHz  Gigabyte GA-5AX                                                         ALADDiN5              PC100 SDRAM                80 MB/s
    PentiumPro               200 MHz  Intel AP440FX                                                           i440FX                66 MHz FPM RAM             80 MB/s
    C6                       200 MHz  M Technology R525                                                       i430FX                66 MHz EDO RAM             60 MB/s
    K6                       266 MHz  Asus SP97-V                                                             SiS5598 Int.          66 MHz EDO RAM             40 MB/s
    Am5x86                   133 MHz  Gigabyte GA-5486AL                                                      ALi1489               EDO RAM                    30 MB/s


--------[ Memory Latency ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Athlon64 3500+          2200 MHz  MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum                                                   nForce3-Ultra         Dual PC3200 DDR       2-2-2-5            45.6 ns
    Athlon64 3400+          2200 MHz  Chaintech VNF3-250                                                      nForce3-250           PC3200 DDR SDRAM      2-2-2-5            48.4 ns
    Athlon64 3500+          2200 MHz  Asus A8V                                                                K8T800Pro             Dual PC3200 DDR       2.5-3-3-7          58.8 ns
    Athlon64 X2 4800+       2400 MHz  Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe                                                     nForce4-SLI           Dual PC3200 DDR       2.5-3-3-8          62.2 ns
    Athlon64 3800+          2400 MHz  Gigabyte GA-K8NSNXP-939                                                 nForce3-Ultra         Dual PC2700 DDR       2-3-3-7            67.8 ns
    Opteron 246             2000 MHz  Iwill DK8N                                                              nForce3Pro-250        Dual PC3200R DDR      2.5-3-3-8          68.0 ns
    P4EE                    3733 MHz  MSI P4N Diamond                                                         nForce4-SLI-Intel     Dual DDR2-667         4-4-4-15           76.3 ns
    P4                      3000 MHz  Epox EP-4PCA3+                                                          i875P + PAT           Dual PC3200 DDR       2.5-3-3-8          78.9 ns
    P4                      2600 MHz  Asus P4P800                                                             i865PE + PAT          Dual PC3200 DDR       2.5-3-3-6          79.7 ns
    Opteron 248             2200 MHz  MSI K8T Master1-FAR                                                     K8T800                Dual PC2100R DDR      2-3-3-6            83.1 ns
    P4 540                  3200 MHz  Abit AA8-DuraMAX                                                        i925X                 Dual DDR2-533         3-3-3-8            84.5 ns
    Pentium EE 840          3200 MHz  Intel D955XBK                                                           i955X                 Dual DDR2-667         4-4-4-11           85.6 ns
    P4 540                  3200 MHz  Epox EP-5EGA+                                                           i915G Ext.            Dual PC3200 DDR       2-2-2-5            86.7 ns
    Xeon                    2800 MHz  Asus PC-DL                                                              i875P + PAT           Dual PC2700 DDR       2-3-3-5            94.9 ns
    Pentium M               1500 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4500                                                    i855GME Ext.          PC2700 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-7         101.0 ns
    P4                      3000 MHz  Intel D865PERL                                                          i865PE                Dual PC3200 DDR       3-3-3-8           101.4 ns
    Pentium M 730J          1600 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4150                                                    i915PM                Dual DDR2-400         3-3-3-8           101.9 ns
    AthlonXP 3100+          2200 MHz  ASRock K7S8XE                                                           SiS748                PC3200 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-5         102.2 ns
    AthlonXP 2500+          1833 MHz  Asus A7N8X-E                                                            nForce2-U400          PC2700 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-7         105.4 ns
    P4                      3066 MHz  MSI 848P Neo-S                                                          i848P                 PC2700 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-7         115.1 ns
    P4                      2600 MHz  Asus P4P800                                                             i865PE                Dual PC3200 DDR       2.5-4-4-7         117.8 ns
    P4                      2400 MHz  Asus P4T533                                                             i850E                 Dual PC1066 RDRAM     -                 121.8 ns
    P4                      3200 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT                                                   RS350 Int.            Dual PC3200 DDR       3-3-3-8           125.2 ns
    Sempron 2600+           1833 MHz  ASRock K7VT4A+                                                          KT400A                PC2700 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-7         131.5 ns
    P4                      2533 MHz  DFI NT72-SC                                                             i850E                 Dual PC800 RDRAM      -                 150.8 ns
    Athlon64                2200 MHz  Unknown                                                                 RS480 Int.            PC3200 DDR SDRAM      3-3-3-8           151.4 ns
    C3                      1333 MHz  VIA EPIA SP                                                             CN400 Int.            PC3200 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-8         161.3 ns
    PIII-E                   600 MHz  Acorp 6V8633A                                                           ApolloPro266          PC2100 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-6         166.8 ns
    Celeron                 2400 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT                                                   RS350 Int.            Dual PC3200 DDR       3-3-3-8           169.2 ns
    C3                       800 MHz  VIA EPIA                                                                PLE133                PC133 SDRAM           3-3-3-6           178.5 ns
    Duron                   1300 MHz  Asus A7V                                                                KT133                 PC133 SDRAM           3-3-3-6           182.6 ns
    AthlonXP 1800+          1533 MHz  Gigabyte GA-7DXE                                                        AMD760                PC2100 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-7         191.3 ns
    Celeron                 2000 MHz  Abit TH7II                                                              i850                  Dual PC600 RDRAM      -                 191.8 ns
    PIII                     450 MHz  Intel VC820                                                             i820                  PC600 RDRAM           -                 209.0 ns
    PIII Xeon                550 MHz  IBM Netfinity 8500R                                                     Profusion             PC100R SDRAM          -                 221.0 ns
    K6-III                   400 MHz  Epox EP-MVP3G-M                                                         MVP3                  PC100 SDRAM           2-2-2-5           248.5 ns
    PII                      266 MHz  Intel DK440LX                                                           i440LX                PC66 SDRAM            3-2-2-6           272.9 ns
    K6-2                     500 MHz  PCChips M577                                                            MVP3                  PC100 SDRAM           2-3-3-6           286.8 ns


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    B00 D00 F00:  ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Host Bridge

      Offset 00:  02 10 50 59  06 00 20 22  00 00 00 06  00 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 41 00 00  04 00 00 E0 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 45 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  42 20 06 00 
      Offset 50:  62 14 45 71  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  7F 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  28 00 73 06 
      Offset 70:  E0 08 00 00  00 00 00 00  20 4E 00 00  00 00 00 10 
      Offset 80:  10 0B 00 00  94 10 00 03  20 00 00 00  12 21 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 18  0C 8C 0C ED  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  08 A0 80 01  60 00 11 11  D0 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  25 05 25 00  02 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  7F 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 80 80 00  03 00 00 00  00 00 48 01 

    B00 D01 F00:  ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port

      Offset 00:  02 10 3F 5A  07 00 30 02  00 00 04 06  00 63 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 01 01 44  E1 E1 20 02 
      Offset 20:  D0 FD D0 FD  01 D0 F1 DF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  44 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 0A 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  08 B0 03 A8  00 00 00 00  62 14 45 71 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  0D 00 00 00  62 14 45 71  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D11 F00:  ATI SB400 - SATA Controller

      Offset 00:  02 10 7A 43  07 00 B0 02  00 8F 01 01  08 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  01 FE 00 00  01 FD 00 00  01 FC 00 00  01 FB 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 FA 00 00  00 F0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  62 14 41 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  60 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  17 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  82 30 06 8D  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0E 02 00 00 
      Offset 60:  01 50 22 06  00 40 00 64  02 10 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 20 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 20 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  22 00 00 00  22 00 00 00  00 00 01 00  E9 FF BA 9B 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  01 01 15 65  DD 62 DD 62  92 43 92 43  09 40 09 40 
      Offset B0:  01 01 15 65  DD 62 DD 62  92 43 92 43  09 40 09 40 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D12 F00:  ATI SB400 - SATA Controller

      Offset 00:  02 10 79 43  07 00 B0 02  00 8F 01 01  08 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  01 F9 00 00  01 F8 00 00  01 F7 00 00  01 F6 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 F5 00 00  00 E0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  62 14 41 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  60 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  16 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  21 40 4C 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0E AF 00 00 
      Offset 60:  01 50 22 06  00 40 00 64  02 10 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 20 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 20 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  22 00 00 00  22 00 00 00  00 00 01 00  6D FF FF FF 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  01 01 15 65  DD 62 DD 62  92 43 92 43  09 40 09 40 
      Offset B0:  01 01 15 65  DD 62 DD 62  92 43 92 43  09 40 09 40 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D13 F00:  ATI SB400 - USB Controller

      Offset 00:  02 10 74 43  07 00 B0 02  00 10 03 0C  08 40 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 D0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 45 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  D0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  13 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  80 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  20 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D13 F01:  ATI SB400 - USB Controller

      Offset 00:  02 10 75 43  07 00 B0 02  00 10 03 0C  08 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 C0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 45 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  D0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  13 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  80 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  20 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D13 F02:  ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller

      Offset 00:  02 10 73 43  07 00 B0 02  00 20 03 0C  08 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 B0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 45 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  DC 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  13 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  80 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  20 20 00 00  00 20 00 00  00 20 00 00  00 20 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 20 00 00  00 20 00 00  00 20 00 00  00 20 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 C0  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 D0 02 7E 
      Offset E0:  00 00 40 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F00:  ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller

      Offset 00:  02 10 72 43  03 00 30 02  10 00 05 0C  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  01 04 00 00  00 A0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 45 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  B0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  D0 A1 00 00  00 00 00 00  0F FF 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  FF 03 00 00  FF 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  01 00 04 00  BF B9 9E 8F  00 90 00 00  20 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  08 00 C0 FE  FF 4E 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  0F 0B 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  8C 00 00 80 
      Offset 90:  01 04 00 00  FB DE FD 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 FF FF  FF FF 00 00  00 3F 02 00  C0 1B 00 F9 
      Offset B0:  08 00 02 A8  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  F0 0F 00 00 
      Offset C0:  FF B7 E9 FF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  20 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  D8 0C 00 00  00 41 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F01:  ATI SB400 - IDE Controller

      Offset 00:  02 10 76 43  05 00 30 02  00 8A 01 01  00 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 F3 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 45 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  70 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  99 20 99 20  FF FF FF FF  00 00 04 04  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  05 00 05 02  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 40 01  10 2C 46 18  01 00 00 00  FF FF 0F 00 
      Offset 70:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F03:  ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge

      Offset 00:  02 10 77 43  0F 00 20 02  00 00 01 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 45 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  04 00 00 00  41 00 01 FC  BB FF 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0E 00 0F 00  F8 FF FF FF 
      Offset 70:  67 45 23 01  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  08 00 03 A8  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F04:  ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge

      Offset 00:  02 10 71 43  07 00 A0 02  00 01 04 06  00 40 81 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 02 02 20  D1 D1 80 22 
      Offset 20:  C0 FD C0 FD  E0 FD E0 FD  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 02 00 
      Offset 40:  26 00 3C FF  00 00 00 00  00 01 3F F0  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 00 00 00  08 00 03 A8  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 02 06 
      Offset E0:  00 00 80 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F05:  ATI SB400 - AC'97 Audio Controller

      Offset 00:  02 10 70 43  07 00 38 04  01 00 01 04  08 40 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 90 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 00 B0 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  11 02 02 00 
      Offset 40:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  04 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D18 F00:  AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration

      Offset 00:  22 10 00 11  00 00 10 00  00 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  80 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  01 01 01 00  01 01 01 00  01 01 01 00  01 01 01 00 
      Offset 50:  01 01 01 00  01 01 01 00  01 01 01 00  01 01 01 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  E4 00 00 00  0F CC 00 0F  0C 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  08 00 01 21  20 00 11 11  22 05 75 80  02 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  56 01 52 01  00 00 02 00  07 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D18 F01:  AMD Hammer - Address Map

      Offset 00:  22 10 01 11  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  03 00 00 00  00 00 1F 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  03 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  05 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  06 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  07 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  03 0A 00 00  00 0B 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  03 00 20 00  00 02 FE 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  03 00 E0 00  80 2F E0 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  13 D0 00 00  00 F0 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  03 00 00 02  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D18 F02:  AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller

      Offset 00:  22 10 02 11  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 FE E0 01  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  42 35 82 13  31 0B 00 00 
      Offset 90:  80 CC 0C 0E  06 06 7B 06  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  75 13 99 20  91 00 00 00  FF 22 C8 14  D1 FA B1 0B 
      Offset C0:  00 00 02 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  F9 17 EE 4F  F9 E2 B6 91  B8 E4 F0 AA  34 02 A6 6B 
      Offset E0:  BC 1C BF 7E  DC 75 F2 58  B6 C3 D7 EE  14 1F F6 36 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D18 F03:  AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control

      Offset 00:  22 10 03 11  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  FF 3B 00 00  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  80 44 99 0C  F9 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 F6 3C 60 
      Offset 60:  3D 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  11 01 32 51  21 40 70 50  00 28 00 08  18 21 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 07 23  13 21 13 21  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  37 12 00 00  70 E0 A7 4D  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3F 00 00 40  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  01 07 0D 00  00 00 00 00  25 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  20 0B 5E 00  08 01 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D05 F00:  ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480) Chipset - Video Adapter

      Offset 00:  02 10 54 59  07 00 B0 02  00 00 00 03  08 FF 00 00 
      Offset 10:  08 00 00 D0  01 EF 00 00  00 00 DF FD  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 41 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  11 01 08 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 41 71 
      Offset 50:  01 00 02 06  00 00 00 00  02 50 20 00  30 02 00 4F 
      Offset 60:  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B02 D02 F00:  Conexant D850 56k V.9x DFVc Modem

      Offset 00:  F1 14 20 2F  07 00 90 02  00 00 80 07  00 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 CE FD  01 DF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  F1 14 00 20 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  16 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  01 00 22 C0  00 00 00 00  56 12 01 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B02 D03 F00:  Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

      Offset 00:  EC 10 39 81  05 00 90 82  10 00 00 02  00 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  01 DE 00 00  00 F0 CF FD  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 5C 14 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  17 01 20 40 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 00 C2 F7  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B02 D04 F00:  VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller

      Offset 00:  06 11 44 30  07 00 10 02  80 10 00 0C  08 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 E0 CF FD  01 DD 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 5D 14 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  16 01 00 20 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 00 02 E4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    PCI-1002-5950:  ATI RS4xx/RX4xx NBMCIND

      Offset 00:  00000300 00000322 10A10000 00000006 
      Offset 04:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 08:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 0C:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 10:  08881018 7B009A9A 9999AAAA 00000000 
      Offset 14:  9999AAAA 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 18:  00001000 00000000 00000020 00000000 
      Offset 1C:  00054204 00000000 18000000 EF7C0000 
      Offset 20:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 24:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 28:  00000000 00000000 00000000 42040000 
      Offset 2C:  00100000 00000010 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 30:  671AB520 461AA1F6 6B0FFD33 D5F4145F 
      Offset 34:  7B9697B7 A3BBBBFB E79AA047 FD7CC3CE 
      Offset 38:  00000009 01400000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 3C:  00000000 0009A09A 00000000 00009A9A 
      Offset 40:  00000000 009A0000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 44:  00000000 52800000 00000000 81000000 
      Offset 48:  00000000 50000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 4C:  00000000 0000209A 00000000 0009A09A 
      Offset 50:  00000000 00009A9A 9999AAAA 00000000 
      Offset 54:  9999AAAA 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 58:  0000009A 0000009A 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 5C:  00000000 00000000 00000000 02800000 
      Offset 60:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 
      Offset 64:  04000001 08000001 0C000001 10000000 
      Offset 68:  10000000 10000000 10000000 03E0FE00 
      Offset 6C:  03E0FE00 03E0FE00 03E0FE00 3FE0FE00 
      Offset 70:  3FE0FE00 3FE0FE00 3FE0FE00 00000004 
      Offset 74:  00177000 1016000B 003000B0 000E0008 
      Offset 78:  01E2EE2A 00000000 0000015F 00200020 
      Offset 7C:  001FFFC7 00080808 00400004 00000000 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C000:0000  U.h...........................IBM............... 761295520......
    C000:0040  ??..............2005/05/03 18:30.....(.............@..<.$*......
    C000:0080  ..RS482- BIOS 300/14 CRT/TV BR#12868...(C) 1988-2003, ATI Techno
    C000:00C0  logies Inc. BK-ATI VER008.034I.003.000. ytameth.hp v611 .RS48PCI
    C000:0100  EDGN1UN..OEM VER.000.000..t...."..t.%..U'.........(.....<.$*TY..
    C000:0140  .......rjjq.......-...$TVS....=...q...vz....7.................d.
    C000:0180  ......".....h...PCIR..TY........h.".....ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Se
    C000:01C0  ries.g)?n....".......................g)?n...."..................
    C000:0200  .......................................0 @...4 .....A.........X.
    C000:0240  ........A.........G.........@............`...CD..P ....P`.......
    C000:0280  .X ................X`........0A......p.M.......[. . ...`.......
    C000:02C0  ....T..D..................Z..@........dM........|B..............
    C000:0300  ............dM.............@.M.........D...............M........
    C000:0340  ..LL. ..LL0 8...;.<N......;.(...............g.......`......5?...
    C000:0380  .....-..o.........~*.$...l...........L.....L...............H.<.B
    C000:03C0  ....U...._...._...._...B.....B....H.<..m...A...5..8.b...........


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    HDD             ST3100011A
    Monitor         EMA061C: Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
    Motherboard     06/12/2005-RS480-SB400-6A666M4HC-00
    Motherboard     DMIMOBO: MICRO-STAR MS-7145
    Motherboard     DMISYS: Gateway W3410
    Motherboard     W7145AE7 V1.09 061205 16:43:47
    Optical         HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GWA-4164B


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## MATTB25 (Jul 19, 2006)

hope that is what you needed


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 19, 2006)

im pretty sure the hex code wasnt necassary 

anyway about the lag. all u can do is lower graphics settings and game resolution and attempt to OC your GPU, but being onboard thats probably not a smart idea. so in a nutshell your kinda stuck without buying a new vid card.


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Jul 19, 2006)

MATTB25 said:
			
		

> hope that is what you needed



Yep it's exactly what we needed.

So now we have a good chunk of information to use. 

So as you may or may not already know you have an AM Athlon 64 3200+ Processor, which is an excellent processor for gaming. Now gaming really depends on three things, especially for games like COD2, Your processor, RAM, and Video Card. Your set with the processor, but the RAM and Video Card will definitly need upgrading. The Video card you have uses "Hyper memory technology" which in turn cripples your computers RAM resources by actually using a big chunk of them about 128mb for gaming. Which means when your gaming you only have about 350mb of system memory. Windows to run smoothly needs at least 512MB, and if you intend on gaming you want 1GB to 2GB.

It looks like you have a Micro AtX motherboard, 2 RAM DIMM slots, and 3 PCI slots, /w one PCI-E 16X slot. 

In retail motherboards the Xpress 200 chipset has a PCI-E 16x slot it looks like, so if it does you are in luck because now you can get the latest and greatest of graphics cards.

My suggestion is to get either (1 x 1GB) stick of RAM or another 512MB stick of RAM. (I will post my reccomendations in links at the bottom of my post)

So the next step is upgrading your videocard. I reccomend a x1800 GTO.

The problem with getting new high end graphics cards is they use alot of power, and chances are your stock powersupply can not handle the load. So you will need to upgrade the PowerSupply, something in the 500Watt range should be ample.

Here is my suggestion.
512MB Kingston RAM
Xclio 500 Watt GOODPOWER PSU
x1800 GTO

That would be the optimal setup you could get for your pricerange. If you feel that is a little too much I would cut down the graphics card to. An x1600 XT.

X1600 XT

Now before we get too far ahead of ourselves, could you tell us the model of your emachine.  And can you take a look inside and tell us how many ram slots their are and how many PCI/PCI-e slots. If you are unsure take a digital picture for us if you have a digital camera. I just want to be 100% sure your system can accept the new hardware before you go out and purchase it.


----------

